# NO PROGRAM GUIDE



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Woke up today after using Premiere and all its features last night. today no program guide, but everything else works. if it didnt connect, (which it did an 3:22am) I would only be short a day. anybody else?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Woke up today after using Premiere and all its features last night. today no program guide, but everything else works. if
> it didnt connect, (which it did an 3:22am) I would only be short a day. anybody else?


Try forcing another service connection. Did you get an update last night?

Scott


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I got no update but I did have a successfull "call home". AND...anywhere else info is expected, it is there. right arrow- info for both tuners/ info button-works normally. all thats gone is guide info- say "to be announced on the left and completely blank on the right side. this is the T ivo Live Guide HD. I am forcing a connection zipped right to "preparing to load", I thought it was gonna get stuck like the Bolts were doing but I am now on "loading" and it is at 13% so ...we shall see!!!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

just called home succesfully---no program guide. maybe low def guide? i doubt it


----------



## Ljutic Driver (Jan 15, 2017)

Restart Tivo. Has been an issue for me since 20.6.3 was rolled out. I get TBA about once a week, and a restart always restores the guide. My guess is the data gets corrupted after the call home.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

I agree, just Restart it - that should fix it. 

Sometime after the big Rovi guide upgrade back in Sept my Premiere started randomly losing guide data (never ever happened before that). The first time i searched TCF and googled what to do and saw various recommendations ranging from forcing a connection to replacing the hard drive. I think it was the 2nd TBA where i ended up doing Clear Program Data & To Do List, then Re-Ran Guided Setup it and that restored my guide data for a while, but it didn't fix the core issue. The 3rd time i got TBA i went straight to Restart and that worked every time ever since. No sense in re-running GS etc as that doesn't seem to prevent it from happening again. And again.


----------



## zoomzoom71 (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope someone figures this out to be a larger issue. I restarted my TiVo box less than 24 hours ago, and it's already giving me the TBA again. It's been intermittently doing this for a few months, now.


----------



## jtmal0723 (Aug 7, 2008)

I was having the same issues myself for several days. It wasn't fully exclusive to the Guide itself. Sometimes when I watched a recording from that day, it would show the title of it, then it would switch to a title which would be normal for a manual recording which no guide data existed (something like "Rec: 806 WPVIDT 01:00PM-02:00PM" or something like that). What I wound up doing was doing a "Clear To-Do List and Guide Data" wipe through the Help menu. I then did 2 full service connections afterwards. My Guide has been acting fine for the past few hours, my To-Do list repopulated itself, and my recordings retain their titles when watching them. I'll let you guys know if issues recur.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am the op and a restart along with a cablecard out/in solved my problem....for now


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

I haven't had to fiddle with my CableCard, a simple restart restored my guide data.


----------



## mthomtech (May 4, 2010)

Same issue as OP for me. I recently removed Cable Card and went to Antenna, reran Guided Setup and all was good. Last week, the Guide went to To Be Announced on all channels, but when viewing the shows, or in the information for the channel, sometime the information was fine. Scheduled recordings and To Do list looked fine, but trying to record anything from live gives an error. Restart cleared everything up, but tonight, the Guide is back to having no info.


----------



## zoomzoom71 (Sep 7, 2013)

I went 6 days after my last restart before getting the TBA's again. This is just lovely... /s


----------



## PascalC (Feb 2, 2017)

I am having the same problem. I get a TBA approximately every week. Restart solves the problem. The issue started maybe 2 months ago.


----------



## Troamer (Jan 20, 2009)

I 'm losing program guide everyday now its starting to become annoying.


----------



## PascalC (Feb 2, 2017)

Contacted TiVo. They claim there is no widespread issues! We need to keep reporting the problems until they fix the software.


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

I called TiVo support today and the rep I spoke with confirmed that both this and the My Shows sort order setting reverting after a day or two are known issues that they are working on. For me both issues started after a software update a couple months ago.


----------



## PascalC (Feb 2, 2017)

I agree with the timing, this is also when I saw the problem first. On my bad system, I have FIOS and I also used an external antenna. I think the OTA guide screwed things up. I shut that down and did not loose the TV guide for more than a week now, a record for me!


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the info on your setup PascalC. Indeed, my unit with the problem has both CableCARD (Verizon FiOS) and OTA antenna inputs in use. My other unit with just cable has not exhibited the problem.

While I was on the phone with TiVo support they indicated they were performing a remote diagnostic on my system with the problem, so presumably that gave them all the data they need to confirm it is the same known issue they are working on. Of course they didn't volunteer any details regarding OTA being a factor, so again, thanks for that. If I had the time to think about it I probably would have come to the same conclusion, but frankly I'm quite jaded when it comes to TiVo problems. If it weren't for another family member getting frustrated by this I may have never even bothered looking on the forum or calling support.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have been seeing this issue on all 4 of my Premiers since early January. I have Charter cable and CableCards, and two of the TiVo's are connected to an antenna as well.

This is what I suspect is happening, and it seems to be related to channel lineup changes.. Charter in my area seems to be changing my channel lineup lately with minor insignificant additions and deletions, to the tune of about once every week or 10 days. In past years this was never an issue, but recently it seems like every time the lineup changes and I am presented with the message about it from the TiVo box, within 24 hours after acknowledging the message MY GUIDE IS FILLED WITH "NO LISTINGS". It doesn't lose network connectivity, the last connection to the mothership is always shown as "successful". The Guide will magically be filled with listings immediately after I power down and back up the TiVo.. a procedure that takes about 10-12 minutes. This is happening with ALL 4 of my Premiers.

To those that are saying "just power down and reset the TiVo"... how is the TiVo supposed to record scheduled programming while the Guide is missing before I am able to catch it and do a reset?


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> ....To those that are saying "just power down and reset the TiVo"... how is the TiVo supposed to record scheduled programming while the Guide is missing before I am able to catch it and do a reset?


I've gotten this TBA thing a half dozen times now but each time it did record my scheduled pre-dawn morning news programs while i slept, despite the Guide saying "To Be Announced". I can't remember it missing any of these recordings. The shows that record during TBA times do have different/generic titles applied to them but the shows were there and i was able watch them (even before doing a Restart to restore data). So it seems the guide data is actually there, and the Tivo knows it, but is being displayed as "To Be Announced" until a restart is done.

The other thread:

Guide keeps reverting to "To Be Announced"


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> I've gotten this TBA thing a half dozen times now but each time it did record my scheduled pre-dawn morning news programs while i slept, despite the Guide saying "To Be Announced". I can't remember it missing any of these recordings. The shows that record during TBA times do have different/generic titles applied to them but the shows were there and i was able watch them (even before doing a Restart to restore data). So it seems the guide data is actually there, and the Tivo knows it, but is being displayed as "To Be Announced" until a restart is done.
> 
> The other thread:
> 
> Guide keeps reverting to "To Be Announced"


Oh okay, that's just perfect then. My $700 Lifetime TiVo's have become $49 Chinese no-name DVR's!!!


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

This continues to occur. Happened on two of my TiVo's in the past 2 days. TiVo... if you're listening... PLEASE revert to the firmware that was running without issue in December 2016.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

And yet again on one unit when I got home this afternoon. Anybody have any idea of the best lubricant to use on the power connector that plugs into the back side of the Premiere? It's not the easiest thing to unplug/replug when reaching around to the back of the TiVo in the cabinet. I'm getting concerned about breaking something internal to the TiVo with the old in-out in-out. Then again, maybe that's what Rovi has in mind. They were never known to be a consumer-friendly company.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> And yet again on one unit when I got home this afternoon. Anybody have any idea of the best lubricant to use on the power connector that plugs into the back side of the Premiere? It's not the easiest thing to unplug/replug when reaching around to the back of the TiVo in the cabinet. I'm getting concerned about breaking something internal to the TiVo with the old in-out in-out. Then again, maybe that's what Rovi has in mind. They were never known to be a consumer-friendly company.


I've cycled power on my Premiere every weekend for two years. That said, I would suggest a small amount of silicon spray if the connection is hard to insert. My unit is at "belt-level", so it has simple access. My Roamio, on the other hand, is done by feel only with no space to even wear a thick shirt.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

^^^
This one is at shoulder level, but set back in a cabinet. Only a couple inches above it, and partially obscured by a SlingBox. There's a couple inches to either side, but it's still a one-handed job. And there are many cables back there. And the power connector feels more and more rubbery and grippy every time I have to access it. I probably need to set all of my TiVo's on timed outlets.. to shut down for 2 minutes each night at 2am.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> ^^^
> This one is at shoulder level, but set back in a cabinet. Only a couple inches above it, and partially obscured by a SlingBox. There's a couple inches to either side, but it's still a one-handed job. And there are many cables back there. And the power connector feels more and more rubbery and grippy every time I have to access it. I probably need to set all of my TiVo's on timed outlets.. to shut down for 2 minutes each night at 2am.


I don't know your viewing habitS, but a TiVo never tries to get a guide update from 6pm to 2am. I would change the power cycle to 1:30am. To clarify, my Premiere is without power all week. I only apply power from Saturday AM to Sunday pm.


----------



## cmannes (Dec 8, 2004)

My "backup" tivo seems to have gotten hit with this. I was seeing what I could clean up, when I noticed the guide was blank.

Reran guided setup. Didn't fix it.
Rebooted. Didn't fix it.
Reran guided setup again after the reboot. Finally fixed it.

I'm curious to see how long till it occurs again.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> And yet again on one unit when I got home this afternoon. Anybody have any idea of the best lubricant to use on the power connector that plugs into the back side of the Premiere? It's not the easiest thing to unplug/replug when reaching around to the back of the TiVo in the cabinet. I'm getting concerned about breaking something internal to the TiVo with the old in-out in-out....


Are you unplugging the power cord to reboot your Premiere? That shouldn't be necessary, just bring up the Help menu and select Restart. That's what i do when i lose my Guide Data (i think it's up to 7 times now).


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

^^^
Yes, I have been unplugging it. This first time this happened in January I simply unplugged it. The second time I looked in the menu because I had *thought* there was a way to reboot from there, but I couldn't find how to do it. Ever since then I've been unplugging, dozens of times now between my 4 TiVo's. The primary TiVo is the most difficult to reach, of course. I will try this next time (probably real soon) and hopefully it will work, although cmannes indicated the reboot didn't fix his (at least not the first time). Thanks for posting this info.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

KMTTG has a 'Reboot' command built in.

That's how I rebooted mine last night to cure this issue (again!)...

-KP


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

kpeters59 said:


> KMTTG has a 'Reboot' command built in.
> 
> That's how I rebooted mine last night to cure this issue (again!)...
> 
> -KP


I'll have to look into installing that on a computer that stays on all the time. I do have it installed on an old seldom used computer upstairs. If it's possible to program "timed" commands from kmttg maybe I could get it to issue the nightly reboot that looks to be required going forward. It's such a shame that my TiVo's are morphing into my old Sony DHG's . . .


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> ^^^
> Yes, I have been unplugging it. This first time this happened in January I simply unplugged it. The second time I looked in the menu because I had *thought* there was a way to reboot from there, but I couldn't find how to do it. Ever since then I've been unplugging, dozens of times now between my 4 TiVo's. The primary TiVo is the most difficult to reach, of course. I will try this next time (probably real soon) and hopefully it will work, although cmannes indicated the reboot didn't fix his (at least not the first time). Thanks for posting this info.


Restarting from the Help menu has restored Guide Data for me every time so it's worth a shot, even if you have to do it twice. It takes about 4-5 minutes for my Premiere to come back online so i just wait till nothing is recording.

Tivo Central > Settings and Messages > Help > Restart or Reset > then choose Restart the TiVo box


----------



## TheKdd (Sep 23, 2011)

Same problem on two premieres. Restart through help brings them back. It's every couple of days for the last couple of months at least. I did report it but their answer of course didn't work. (They told me to delete all guide and to do list and it would re-download and restart on its own.) 

It does record previously scheduled shows even with TBA, so I know the data is there, just not showing up in guide. Unable of course to set future recordings on box or app when they're like this.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mine did it 3 times in the last 24 hours!

Scheduled recordings do occur.

The 'Info' menu has the correct Show Name.

KMTTG Guide has the correct data, but gets an error if an attempt to record is made.

The Now Playing List has just the date and time of the recordings.

Manual Recordings CAN be added if you want to wait until Prime Time is over to reboot (like I'm doing tonight...).

It sure SUCKS that this keeps occurring!

-KP


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I had to reboot one Premiere yesterday, and two today. Life with Rovi in charge sucks.. as was to be expected.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> I had to reboot one Premiere yesterday, and two today. Life with Rovi in charge sucks.. as was to be expected.


Did you restart them through the Help menu this time? Did that work ok on them all?

I wish Tivo would fix this issue . . .


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Did you restart them through the Help menu this time? Did that work ok on them all?
> 
> I wish Tivo would fix this issue . . .


Yes, the reset that's hidden away in the "Help Menu" worked fine for all of them... Thanks!
All Rovi really needs to do is revert to the software version from before that January update. I don't know if that update actually fixed anything at all, but it's plainly obvious that it broke something.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> Yes, the reset that's hidden away in the "Help Menu" worked fine for all of them... Thanks!


Great, that at least makes restarting them less annoying ha ha.



> All Rovi really needs to do is revert to the software version from before that January update. I don't know if that update actually fixed anything at all, but it's plainly obvious that it broke something.


I don't think the January update caused this TBA issue, my first TBA was in early September right after the Rovi guide was forced onto my machine, then it happened two more times in November 2016. #4 was Jan 25th of this year.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Great, that at least makes restarting them less annoying ha ha.
> 
> I don't think the January update caused this TBA issue, my first TBA was in early September right after the Rovi guide was forced onto my machine, then it happened two more times in November 2016. #4 was Jan 25th of this year.


I can't say for sure. Someone had mentioned mid-January, and that it seems to be when my units shifted into the once or twice per week TBA mode. This times four (x4) units means I'm doing anywhere from 4 to 8 resets per week for about the past 6 weeks. In my case it seems that I get a pop-up message stating that my lineup has changed, I acknowledge that pop-up, and anywhere from immediately afterward to 12 hours afterward I get the TBA. What really hacks me off is that in all cases the added/changed channels are ones that I whack from the Guide (after the reboot) anyways . . .


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I just had to do another reset on my primary TiVo. The only fun part about this now with the menu reset is giving Rovi the three "up yours" before pressing the Enter button...


----------



## TheKdd (Sep 23, 2011)

Seriously lasting only a day now. I restarted yesterday, all was well. Both premieres back to TBA.

New issue now too... when I go to access a show from the other rooms TiVo from a different box, the menu of shows is off. Basically it gives me a list of recordings with no name, just the channel and date it recorded. I imagine a restart will start fixing that issue too. Every day now though? This is ridiculous.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

OK TBA #8 is on my Premiere this morning when i got up. 

So far i've gotten TBA on 9/07/‎16, 11/11/‎16, 11/25/‎16, 1/25/17, 2/5/17, 2/15/17, 2/21/17, ‎3/‎02/‎17. 

Ridiculous.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

TheKdd said:


> Seriously lasting only a day now. I restarted yesterday, all was well. Both premieres back to TBA.
> 
> New issue now too... when I go to access a show from the other rooms TiVo from a different box, the menu of shows is off. Basically it gives me a list of recordings with no name, just the channel and date it recorded. I imagine a restart will start fixing that issue too. Every day now though? This is ridiculous.


Have you tried doing a Clear Program Information & To Do List? It's pretty nondestructive of everything but time. Maybe it would rebuild some tables that have become corrupted somehow.


----------



## TheKdd (Sep 23, 2011)

L David Matheny said:


> Have you tried doing a Clear Program Information & To Do List? It's pretty nondestructive of everything but time. Maybe it would rebuild some tables that have become corrupted somehow.


I did... support sent me that a few weeks ago so I did it then. It lasted a couple days before it went back to TBA. I guess I could try it again.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm in Houston for the next few days... I live in the New Orleans area. I just SlingBoxed-in to my Primary TiVo and found it full of TBA's. I was able to reset it remotely via the Slingbox emulation of the TiVo remote. That's the 3rd reset in 2 days.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> I can't say for sure. Someone had mentioned mid-January, and that it seems to be when my units shifted into the once or twice per week TBA mode. This times four (x4) units means I'm doing anywhere from 4 to 8 resets per week for about the past 6 weeks. In my case it seems that I get a pop-up message stating that my lineup has changed, I acknowledge that pop-up, and anywhere from immediately afterward to 12 hours afterward I get the TBA. What really hacks me off is that in all cases the added/changed channels are ones that I whack from the Guide (after the reboot) anyways . . .


In my case while i've had a few new channel added messages, there has been no correlation between those and my eight TBA appearances.

When this first started, i did re-run Guided Setup etc but that did not restore my missing Guide Data. None of the other "fixes" i've read have worked for me, but Restarting the box has worked every time.

I have gotten into the habit of checking my Guide as soon as i turn the TV on in the morning to see if the TBA fairy has struck overnight.


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

Series4 using only OTA. Losing sort settings (reverts to sort by date even though saved as sort by name) and 'To be announced' guide data. Manually forcing a connection seems to restore the guide data for a few days. This has been happening for about 2 months. Sh. it. ty.


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

looter said:


> Series4 using only OTA. Losing sort settings (reverts to sort by date even though saved as sort by name) and 'To be announced' guide data. Manually forcing a connection seems to restore the guide data for a few days. This has been happening for about 2 months. Sh. it. ty.


Why is there guide data on my iPhone in the TiVo app but not on my actual TiVo???


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

looter said:


> Why is there guide data on my iPhone in the TiVo app but not on my actual TiVo???


Good question.

When i got TBA last Thursday morning i decided to leave my guide in TBA mode for the day and let my scheduled recordings record while i was at work. But when i checked my Tivo Android App it would not even connect to my Tivo and could not access the guide at all. The next time i get TBA, i'll fiddle with it from my phone while i'm in front of my TV.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

We were in Houston from Thursday thru yesterday for the College Baseball tournament. Before leaving home I did the #ThreeThumbsDown Salute on all four of my Premiers to ensure they had a fresh reset. When we returned home yesterday afternoon only one of my TiVo's had the Guide. Two others were in TBA mode. The fourth TiVo was totally hosed and had to be power-cycled to get it going again. Similar to Randy's post above, I had tried to access that fourth TiVo via my phone from Minutemaid park, to extend a recording for the TCU/TAM game that went on until 2:00am. That TiVo somehow became hosed while I was attempting to accomplish that task.
I'm wondering if Rovi would be so kind as to provide us a SHORTENED method to do the RESET. Like why do we have to do sooooooo many steps to get to the Help Menu, and the give TiVo the Thumb's Down THREE TIMES before pressing ENTER? It would seem that for something we have to do on an ALMOST DAILY BASIS that they could give us a streamlined method. Like maybe just press THUMBSDOWN-TiVo-THUMBSDOWN, all without having to enter a sub-menu . . .


----------



## TheKdd (Sep 23, 2011)

looter said:


> Why is there guide data on my iPhone in the TiVo app but not on my actual TiVo???


Yes! I get that too. Try to set something to record from the phone and I get an error. The phone sees the guide, the TiVo itself records what it's supposed to, but just no guide data on the box. I know it must be there if it knows what to record... I did the "delete to do and data" on one box, and just a regular reset on the other to see if there is a difference on Friday. Both still have the guide so far which is like a record these days... so we'll see.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

WS65711 said:


> *I'm wondering if Rovi would be so kind as to provide us a SHORTENED method to do the RESET. * Like why do we have to do sooooooo many steps to get to the Help Menu, and the give TiVo the Thumb's Down THREE TIMES before pressing ENTER? It would seem that for something we have to do on an ALMOST DAILY BASIS that they could give us a streamlined method. Like maybe just press THUMBSDOWN-TiVo-THUMBSDOWN, all without having to enter a sub-menu . . .


You can also reboot remotely using the kmttg program. Just select the DVR you want to control and then, from the Info tab, click on the reboot button (see below).


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

chiguy50 said:


> You can also reboot remotely using the kmttg program....


Thanks for the info.
BUT... if you knew me personally you would recognize that my "Shortened Method" comment was really a sarcastic backhanded slap at Rovi/TiVo for NOT having this issue FIXED ALREADY. Like saying Rovi.. if you are so incompetent as to not be able to fix the issue in a reasonable timeframe, then please be competent enough to give us a faster recovery method.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

WS65711 said:


> I'm wondering if Rovi would be so kind as to provide us a SHORTENED method to do the RESET. Like why do we have to do sooooooo many steps to get to the Help Menu, and the give TiVo the Thumb's Down THREE TIMES before pressing ENTER? It would seem that for something we have to do on an ALMOST DAILY BASIS that they could give us a streamlined method. Like maybe just press THUMBSDOWN-TiVo-THUMBSDOWN, all without having to enter a sub-menu . . .


The easiest way to do this is to pull the plug out of the wall. If you want to avoid further aggravation from your TiVo, don't plug it back in!


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

ej42137 said:


> The easiest way to do this is to pull the plug out of the wall. If you want to avoid further aggravation from your TiVo, don't plug it back in!


That would be a great idea except for the fact that I have four Premier XL's with *Lifetime*, at a cost of approximately $700 each.


----------



## Taget (Jul 2, 2012)

I have been having the issue since the last update. At first it appeared every so often. For the last month every. Now it' twice a day. Seems like it's accelerating. Reboot solves it but rebooting takes time and always makes me nervous that one reboot it'll put a bit too much stress on the HD and all my shows will go poof.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been getting this sometimes multiple times in 1 day and now am disappointed to see that the 20.7 update did not fix it...

-kp


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Does anybody (everybody?) else get an M305 error if you try to record something while in this condition?









Maybe everybody should offer up some details about how you use your TiVo to maybe find some commonalities...

For instance, I use KMTTG a LOT! And I have PyTiVo installed...

-KP


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

kpeters59 said:


> I've been getting this sometimes multiple times in 1 day and now am disappointed to see that the 20.7 update did not fix it...
> 
> -kp


I was just about to ask if anyone had tried the 20.7.1 update. 

Hopefully everyone with this issue has a case open with TiVo?

Scott


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I checked my four Premieres this morning. All of mine still show software version 20.6.3.blahblah
I seldom run KMTTG and I don't have PyTiVo installed.
Each of my units had a message waiting this morning with Lineup Changes from my CableCo.
Each of my units still had the guide as of a few minutes ago.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I started this thread and now a different guide problem has appeared. In live guide mode the left side is populated and the right side is blank. After 30 seconds I get info. But as soon as I scroll to another channel, again no info for 30 seconds. Switched to grid guide and all is well. New thread?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Not sure about that, but I received this after starting Tweeting last night:

_*Thank you for that additional information. This is an issue that we are currently investigating, and are working towards a resolution. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused you. Your TiVo will receive a software update once we have the resolution. Again, we apologize for the inconvenience and appreciate your patience.*_


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> I checked my four Premieres this morning. All of mine still show software version 20.6.3.blahblah
> I seldom run KMTTG and I don't have PyTiVo installed.
> Each of my units had a message waiting this morning with Lineup Changes from my CableCo.
> Each of my units still had the guide as of a few minutes ago.


I posted the above at 7:33am this morning.
Right now it's 9:44pm. TWO TiVo's are TBA. ONE TiVo still has a Guide. The remaining TiVo can't be easily checked right now because we're streaming college baseball to the attached TV via a ChromeBox computer.

Once Again.. Three Thumbs Down to TiVo


----------



## John Hafer (Dec 21, 2001)

As I posted in the other thread on this topic, add me to the list of no program data. Happened twice in two days. I use a Premiere connected to both Comcast cable and OTA. Again, like others have posted, a restart temporarily fixes it.


----------



## pixsmith (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm in the same boat. No guide info after doing all the "usual" things, though the info is there if you hit the "Live TV" button. Mysterious. But add another log to this particular fire.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Same boat here. 2 tuner Premier with OTA and Comcast and just TBA in guide. Restart temporarily fixes it. Weird that data still appears with info button...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> I posted the above at 7:33am this morning.
> Right now it's 9:44pm. TWO TiVo's are TBA. ONE TiVo still has a Guide. The remaining TiVo can't be easily checked right now because we're streaming college baseball to the attached TV via a ChromeBox computer.
> 
> Once Again.. Three Thumbs Down to TiVo


This morning all 4 TiVo's had the Guide. It's now 8:15pm and one of them is TBA.

Yet another round of.. Three Thumbs Down to TiVo


----------



## holligl (Dec 28, 2004)

Posted this on the other thread. Synopsis of tech support chat:

Shad (3/12/2017, 5:02:15 PM): Thanks. How can I assist you today?
Me (3/12/2017, 5:03:12 PM): Our TiVo Premier is not displaying Guide information. It is showing "To Be Announced"
Me (3/12/2017, 5:03:40 PM): This is after successful connections.
Me (3/12/2017, 5:04:15 PM): If we reboot the unit it will display the Guide for a day or two.
Shad (3/12/2017, 5:04:41 PM): The next step is to clear and delete the program guide and to do list. This will clear the entire program guide and the to do list. This will not effect the season passes, but it will rebuild them upon the the next connection to the TiVo service. That process will take between 45 minutes to an hour. The TiVo will reboot several times, that's normal. When it's done, you will see TiVo Central. At that point, you need to connect to the TiVo service again. 
TiVo with HD menus: Go to Messages & settings > Help > Restart or Reset System > Clear and Delete Program Info and To Do List
TiVo with SD menus: Go to Messages & Settings >Restart or Reset System > Clear and Delete Program Info and To Do List
Shad (3/12/2017, 5:04:55 PM): Once that process is done, you will see TiVo Central. You will need to force two connections to the TiVo service and then reboot the TiVo by unplugging the power, waiting 15 seconds and plugging the power back in.
Messages & Settings > Settings > Network & Phone > Connect to the TiVo service now
Shad (3/12/2017, 5:05:21 PM): This will force the box to get the entire guide from scratch and should resolve the issue. It may take a day before you get the whole guide back.
Me (3/12/2017, 5:07:11 PM): Is this known to fix the issue? The Tivo Support forum has not shown any success in these steps.
Shad (3/12/2017, 5:07:37 PM): Yes, this should resolve the issue.
Me (3/12/2017, 5:08:07 PM): We will give it a try. Thank you.

Waiting on the connection to complete...


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

> Me (3/12/2017, 5:07:11 PM): Is this known to fix the issue? The Tivo Support forum has not shown any success in these steps.
> 
> Shad (3/12/2017, 5:07:37 PM): Yes, this should resolve the issue.
> 
> Me (3/12/2017, 5:08:07 PM): We will give it a try. Thank you.


That looks like the same canned response i got last September when this issue first started. I followed all those steps myself and while it restored by Guide Data it did absolutely nothing to "resolve the issue". I have gotten TBA like 7 more times since doing that procedure so it didn't resolve the issue. You can try it, but i bet you end up getting TBA again like the rest of us do. It's the reboot part that actually restores guide data, not the clear and delete stuff.

Simply selecting Restart the Tivo Box from the Help menu accomplishes the same thing.


----------



## KBrack (Feb 16, 2002)

MMG said:


> Same boat here. 2 tuner Premier with OTA and Comcast and just TBA in guide. Restart temporarily fixes it. Weird that data still appears with info button...


That's my setup as well - same problem.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> This morning all 4 TiVo's had the Guide. It's now 8:15pm and one of them is TBA.
> 
> Yet another round of.. Three Thumbs Down to TiVo


This is very unusual, but hopefully it's the start of a trend. It's now 6:15pm Wednesday afternoon and all 4 units still have a Guide (knocks-on-wood). I have not done the Rovi recommended steps described in post 68 above.

03/15/17 EDIT 1: So 2 hours after posting this all 4 of my Premiers got a "Lineup Changed" message when pressing the TiVo button. I cleared the message on each unit and checked to see that the Guides were still populated, and they were. It has seemd to me in the past months that the TBA's I've been getting seemed to follow closely behind the Lineup Changed messages that I get way too often. I'm curious to see what will happen in the next 24 hours or so, after having this four day hiatus from the TBA Plague.

03/16/17 Edit 2: This morning I only had time to check one unit before leaving for work. The unit I checked still had the Guide.

03/16/17 Edit 3: This afternoon (5:30pm) I still have Guides on all four Premiers. This is VERY unusual for me, after having received the Lineup Change message last night. It had still seemed like in my case the Lineup Change message was most always followed by TBA within 12-24 hours.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Based on what I've said in my post directly above, and based on the recent experience of TheKdd in the other thread on this topic (see link below), I think that Rovi/TiVo may have made a subtle change within the Guide data being sent to our machines. This secret change would fix the Premier's Guide problem, but not require any admission of guilt or blame on their part. I'm suggesting this as a possiblity because there has not been a firmware upgrade in the past week, but yet the problem has (maybe) disappeared for both myself and TheKdd (total of six Premiers between us). And although TheKdd has performed TiVo's recommended "Fix" in recent days, I have not. I also have not seen any new reports by anyone else in the past several days concerning recent TBA activity.

So the question is... HAS anyone else been exposed to the TBA Plague in recent days?

Link to the other thread: Guide keeps reverting to "To Be Announced"


----------



## jteague (Jul 13, 2004)

WS65711 said:


> Based on what I've said in my post directly above, and based on the recent experience of TheKdd in the other thread on this topic (see link below), I think that Rovi/TiVo may have made a subtle change within the Guide data being sent to our machines. This secret change would fix the Premier's Guide problem, but not require any admission of guilt or blame on their part. I'm suggesting this as a possiblity because there has not been a firmware upgrade in the past week, but yet the problem has (maybe) disappeared for both myself and TheKdd (total of six Premiers between us). And although TheKdd has performed TiVo's recommended "Fix" in recent days, I have not. I also have not seen any new reports by anyone else in the past several days concerning recent TBA activity.
> 
> So the question is... HAS anyone else been exposed to the TBA Plague in recent days?
> 
> Link to the other thread: Guide keeps reverting to "To Be Announced"


I wish this was true, but I don't think Rovi know what they are doing.
I have two premier boxes which have been experiencing the dreaded TBA since Sept.
I called support back then, and hoped the Nov update would correct the problem.
NO way. TBA happens to me nearly every day; certainly several times a week.

FYI, I ran the magic voodoo dance on Tivo B from the other thread yesterday (clear and delete).
The promising news is, that Tivo A got TBA today, but Tivo B DID NOT get TBA today.
Maybe coincidence, maybe not.
Until Tivo B runs for several weeks without a problem, I don't believe it is fixed...


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

jteague said:


> ........ The promising news is, that Tivo A got TBA today, but Tivo B DID NOT get TBA today. Maybe coincidence, maybe not.
> Until Tivo B runs for several weeks without a problem, I don't believe it is fixed...


Well... thanks for spoiling it for me (Just kidding). But please report back if you do get TBA on the (clear and delete) machine (TiVo-B), or if you continue to get TBA's on TiVo-A. I'd like to think that what I've seen for the past (almost) week is by design and not by accident. It is certainly very unusual compared to my experience in other weeks since mid-January.


----------



## sfpegasus (Dec 15, 2004)

I'll join the fray here. Comcast/OTA Premiere 2 tuner. Currently doing the reboots, but it's becoming annoying. Came home to TBA tonite.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

As of this morning (Friday) all four Premiers still have a Guide. This is 36 hours after a "Lineup Change" message on Wednesday evening. The last time I had TBA on any units was last Saturday. This is VERY unusual 
I'm somewhat starting to consider deleting the second line of my signature...


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

There may be a new development.. check the other thread Guide keeps reverting to "To Be Announced"


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> ..... So the question is... HAS anyone else been exposed to the TBA Plague in recent days?


So the answer is... YES! Me!! This morning I woke up to TBA on one of my four Premiers. It had been almost a full week without any TBA's, but Rovi is proving that they're still Rovi.


----------



## jteague (Jul 13, 2004)

WS65711 said:


> So the answer is... YES! Me!! This morning I woke up to TBA on one of my four Premiers. It had been almost a full week without any TBA's, but Rovi is proving that they're still Rovi.


So, above you said you did not perform the clear and delete fix? Is that still the case?

FYI, My Tivo-A has had TBA 2 days in a row now.
Tivo-B, after the clear and delete has not had it yet.
I wonder if TBA will return on the B unit. Maybe the system corrupts the indexing over time? Sigh.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

jteague said:


> So, above you said you did not perform the clear and delete fix? Is that still the case?


Correct. I have not performed the TiVo recommended "clear and delete" on any of my four Premiers.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

I just checked and apparently got a software update overnight - it's now software
version 20.7.1.RC2-01-2-746 (previous was version 20.6.3.RC15-01-2-746). 
I'm hoping this release fixes the TBA problem.

So far i've had 8 TBA's : 9/07/ 16 (the day they converted the guide to Rovi), then
again on 11/11/ 16, 11/25/ 16, 1/25/17, 2/5/17, 2/15/17, 2/21/17, 3/ 02/ 17.

My first TBA was due to their big "Connection Interrupted" issue after the Rovi conversion
that so many people were reporting, and Tivo first blamed on everyone's home network.
They finally realized it was a Tivo server issue then they fixed that, and my guide was
stable for a few months after that.

My second TBA came out of nowhere 3 months later, and i think this is when i did the
Clear & Delete Program Guide & To Do List and re-ran Guided Setup (per forum and
Tivo support recommendations) but that did not solve the core issue as i got another
TBA a few weeks later. Since then i've just been restoring my Guide Data by simply
Restarting the box.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> I just checked and apparently got a software update overnight - it's now software
> version 20.7.1.RC2-01-2-746 (previous was version 20.6.3.RC15-01-2-746).
> I'm hoping this release fixes the TBA problem.


That would be nice... but several of us have received that update, including me on all 4 units on Friday. But yesterday I had TBA on one unit... this subsequent to the updated software. 

More info on this is in the other thread.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> So the answer is... YES! Me!! This morning I woke up to TBA on one of my four Premiers. It had been almost a full week without any TBA's, but Rovi is proving that they're still Rovi.


And this afternoon (Monday) I came home to find a Lineup Changed message on each of my four units. One of them (a different one than the one from Saturday morning) was TBA. So I gave Rovi/TiVo the old Three Thumbs Down salute yet again.
Rovi... The first step to SOLVING a problem is ADMITTING that you have one.


----------



## holligl (Dec 28, 2004)

holligl said:


> Posted this on the other thread. Synopsis of tech support chat:
> 
> Shad (3/12/2017, 5:02:15 PM): Thanks. How can I assist you today?
> Me (3/12/2017, 5:03:12 PM): Our TiVo Premier is not displaying Guide information. It is showing "To Be Announced"
> ...


This has eliminated the problem for over a week. Guide has restored and remained uninterrupted.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

holligl said:


> This has eliminated the problem for over a week. Guide has restored and remained uninterrupted.


Yes... I've been watching your reports with interest. I haven't done that procedure yet, but if you get by another week or 10 days without TBA I certainly will. I checked all four of my TiVo's this afternoon and all had Guides.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Jan 28, 2003)

Add me to the list of folks with this issue. For me it just started a few weeks ago, but I can't go more than a week without a restart otherwise I get the TBA.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

So this afternoon (Wednesday) I found one unit TBA. The other three had Guides. The TBA unit was a different one than the one that was TBA on Monday. I performed the regular Rovi/TiVo Three Thumbs Down salute.

The week of March 12th-17th things had seemed to be getting a bit better. But now since the 18th I've had three units with TBA. That's 3 in five days.


----------



## daument (Jul 26, 2008)

My box Premier recently received 20.7.1.RC2. I restarted it last night and I had a guide for about two hours.... then, nothing again. I contacted TiVo about two months ago to ask them about transferring my Lifetime agreement to a new box (Bolt). I was told It wouldn't happen and the the service was for the lifetime of the box. I stated the box is still active yet your not providing the service you agreed to provide. .. NO LUCK.

FWIW ... Ive found that disabling the internet connection will delay the loss of the guide. I have other streaming boxes, so the loss of connectivity isn't a big deal.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I had to give the Three Thumbs Down salute to two of my four TiVo's this afternoon. The other two had Guides.

The week of March 12th-17th things had seemed to be getting a bit better. But now since the 18th I've had five units with TBA. That's 5 in six days.

@holligl.... What are you seeing? Still no more TBA's?


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

So earlier today I performed the procedure from @holligl's post above on two of my four Premiers. It took about 3 hours for each machine to complete the task. The most time consuming part was the loading (not downloading) the data after the first "phone home". Now I'm anxious to see my other two units continue to get TBA's while these two do not... but I really have my doubts.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

This morning (Saturday) I have TBA on one of the TiVo's that I did not do the Clear & Delete "fix" on yesterday. The other that I didn't do the procedure on still had the guide. The two that I did the procedure on also still had the Guide. All four units had a "Lineup Changed" message.

@holligl?? Are you out there??? Are you still good?????


----------



## pixsmith (Mar 11, 2017)

Had the TBA on my Premiere yesterday, and again this morning. It seems to be happening after the connection. Still no response from Tivo on my trouble ticket, either.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Yesterday, my Premiere had guide data but the lower channel banner that appears with each channel change was messed up. It basically said: REC 178 programming. No channel name, avatar or show name. I rebooted and normal again...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

pixsmith said:


> Had the TBA on my Premiere yesterday, and again this morning. It seems to be happening after the connection. Still no response from Tivo on my trouble ticket, either.


Just curious if you've performed the "Clear & Delete" routine?


----------



## jteague (Jul 13, 2004)

WS65711 said:


> Just curious if you've performed the "Clear & Delete" routine?


I am VERY SAD  to report that *nearly* two weeks after performing the clear and delete "fix",
my Tivo received TBA yesterday. Clearly, clear and delete does not fix the problem. Your sig sums it up; We had a great thing and Rovi really screwed things up.


----------



## daument (Jul 26, 2008)

... so what options do we have? I've paid for a lifetime guide and my box premier still works but they're not honoring their end of the agreement ....


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

daument said:


> ... so what options do we have? I've paid for a lifetime guide and my box premier still works but they're not honoring their end of the agreement ....


We probably don't have any real options. If there was a class action lawsuit only the attorneys benefit. We users would get coupons for $5 towards the purchase of a new Rovi/TiVo. And TiVo makes no longer makes a product comparable to the Premier, that has both OTA and Cable inputs.

We haven't heard from several of the posters to this thread in weeks. so I don't know if that means everything has been perfect for them (no TBA's) or if they're just too disgusted to post. We also don't know for sure how many people have done the "Clear & Delete" fix. I did it on two units last Friday (6 days ago) and so far so good. But the two units I didn't do the fix on have been ok since then also.

We need to have more prople chime in with information about their configurations. Someone (Randy?) months ago suggested a possible relation to having OTA and Cable configurations used. This is the case for me, although two units are not actually connected to an antenna currently. It would be good to know if EVERYONE having this issue is using OTA and Cable or not.


----------



## daument (Jul 26, 2008)

WS65711 said:


> It would be good to know if EVERYONE having this issue is using OTA and Cable or not.


Mine is OTA only


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> We need to have more prople chime in with information about their configurations. Someone (Randy?) months ago suggested a possible relation to having OTA and Cable configurations used. This is the case for me, although two units are not actually connected to an antenna currently. It would be good to know if EVERYONE having this issue is using OTA and Cable or not.


My Premiere is currently configured for OTA+cable. I can configure it for OTA only and let it run if it would help. I have seen several times when the two guides do not match in length. Mine can receive five analog channels only, and those are just color bars.


----------



## bd177 (Oct 22, 2010)

I've had to reboot every other day for the last ten days because of the TBA's in the guide. Cable and OTA setup.


----------



## roseha (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm having this problem also! I've had cable and OTA on my Premiere for years. The guide has been routinely going out, until recently I would fix it with the restart but now that doesn't work either for any length of time.
I mentioned this in another thread, but I am thinking of moving my cable card to my Roamio and making the Premiere OTA only. Maybe that will help?

A further wrinkle in this is that the new channel lineup is displaying MeTV in the NYC area as two listings: WJLPDT and WJLPDTHD. Both are at 33.1. I've had no luck deleting one of them from my listings when I want to record something. I also can't record just one listing in the OnePass for MeTV either (It also shows up on another OTA station I don't receive, and on cable at 1239). The option to select just one doesn't show up. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks to the additional users for responding. I can't imagine that this is not happening to every Premier user in the USA, but maybe there are not many of us left?
In my case yesterday I had the Guide on both of my Premiers that had been "fixed", and one that had not been fixed. I didn't take time to check the other (upstairs) unit yesterday.


----------



## holligl (Dec 28, 2004)

holligl said:


> This has eliminated the problem for over a week. Guide has restored and remained uninterrupted.


Fix has remained effective another 10 days. It has been over three weeks I believe.


----------



## roseha (Jun 26, 2013)

I ran restart today and scheduled some shows. Less than 30 minutes later it was completely gone again.
The only improvement is that the double listing for MeTV on 33-1 has gone away.


----------



## holligl (Dec 28, 2004)

roseha said:


> I ran restart today and scheduled some shows. Less than 30 minutes later it was completely gone again.
> The only improvement is that the double listing for MeTV on 33-1 has gone away.


You have to delete all the to do list and let it repopulate from the online backup. It took a couple hours or more for mine. Just restarting doesn't do it. The TiVo support chat worked well for me. See my prior post.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

roseha said:


> I ran restart today and scheduled some shows. Less than 30 minutes later it was completely gone again.
> The only improvement is that the double listing for MeTV on 33-1 has gone away.


roseha-

Have you done the "Clear & Delete" fix as posted by holligl here?

EDIT: I see holligl replied before I did.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

This afternoon I have one (un-fixed) TiVo that's TBA. This is the upstairs one that I didn't check yesterday. The other three units all have Guides.

Tomorrow I plan to do the "Clear & Delete" fix on the two units that I have not done it on yet.


----------



## roseha (Jun 26, 2013)

holligl said:


> You have to delete all the to do list and let it repopulate from the online backup. It took a couple hours or more for mine. Just restarting doesn't do it. The TiVo support chat worked well for me. See my prior post.


Okay thanks I will try tomorrow when I have a couple of hours for it to run and report back. Thanks all.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> ..... Tomorrow I plan to do the "Clear & Delete" fix on the two units that I have not done it on yet.


Well tomorrow is today and it's done. It took a full 3 hours on these two as well, but I did run the procedure concurrently on each machine. And like the last time the "Loading Data" part on the first of the two connections to the mothership burned up the most time. So now all four of my Premiers have been "fixed"... at least I hope they have.


----------



## roseha (Jun 26, 2013)

I finished the two part project, first I ran the clear and delete which did work, then today I switched the Premiere's cable card to the Roamio and ran that one over as cable, it set up, then downloaded an upgrade and set up again, it's fine.

Then I setup the Premiere as OTA only, it stalled not accepting my network so I left it off for several hours but when I turned it back on it had fixed the problem somehow, it just needed a second channel scan. Both Tivos are looking good, thanks all. Hopefully the Premiere being OTA only will help if indeed having OTA and cable was part of the issue.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> My Premiere is currently configured for OTA+cable. I can configure it for OTA only and let it run if it would help. I have seen several times when the two guides do not match in length. Mine can receive five analog channels only, and those are just color bars.


Just to add another data point to this conversation... I found out yesterday that one of my neighbors has a Premier which is connected as Cable only. He has not experienced the TBA issue, and was unaware that there was an issue at all. All four of my Premiers are configured as OTA _and_ Cable, even though only two of them are currently connected to my antenna. I am really starting to think that this issue only affects units configured to use both OTA and Cable in the Guide. That would help explain why there has not been a great outrage about this, and so little activity on this subject on this (and other) sites. And the Roamio is unaffected because the Roamio is only an either/or hardware, not both. Of course I'm open to being proved wrong . . .


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> Just to add another data point to this conversation... I found out yesterday that one of my neighbors has a Premier which is connected as Cable only. He has not experienced the TBA issue, and was unaware that there was an issue at all. All four of my Premiers are configured as OTA _and_ Cable, even though only two of them are currently connected to my antenna. I am really starting to think that this issue only affects units configured to use both OTA and Cable in the Guide. That would help explain why there has not been a great outrage about this, and so little activity on this subject on this (and other) sites. And the Roamio is unaffected because the Roamio is only an either/or hardware, not both. Of course I'm open to being proved wrong . . .


I can leave it plugged in. I feed it the same signal on both inputs since it can tune analog and I get two clear QAM channels. No cable card.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> I can leave it plugged in. I feed it the same signal on both inputs since it can tune analog and I get two clear QAM channels. No cable card.


I'm thinking that it seems to be related to how the Guide is configured (both OTA and Cable vs just one or the other), rather than what is actually connected. This based on my personal experience of having all four configured for "both", but only two actually connected to 'both". Yet all four were getting the TBA issue.

In any case, since performing the 3-hour "Clear & Delete" procedure on two units 10 days ago, those two have had no more TBA's. The other two units I did the procedure just 4 days ago, but so far so good. _*Fingers crossed . . .*_


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> I'm thinking that it seems to be related to how the Guide is configured (both OTA and Cable vs just one or the other), rather than what is actually connected. This based on my personal experience of having all four configured for "both", but only two actually connected to 'both". Yet all four were getting the TBA issue.
> 
> In any case, since performing the 3-hour "Clear & Delete" procedure on two units 10 days ago, those two have had no more TBA's. The other two units I did the procedure just 4 days ago, but so far so good. _*Fingers crossed . . .*_


Ok, I'll let it run. I normally apply power every weekend to keep it happy. It's also nice to get a second opinion on my signal levels and errors. A basic Roamio doesn't display RS Corrected, and the Premiere gets several every day.

Last C&DE was never, but a GS before 20.7.1 at least. I changed the zipcode.


----------



## alexofindy (Apr 16, 2010)

I too have this problem. I have a Premiere XL with PLS which is configured for both OTA and Cable; I don't use OTA much, but I occasionally do. About 2 month ago I began experiencing the loss of the program guide, with the TBA entries. The guide comes back if I reboot, but the unit doesn't seem to record most shows while the guide is gone. This happened while I was on vacation, so I lost a bunch of recordings. Bummer.

This is certainly disappointing; I had thought Product Lifetime Service (which I obviously paid for) meant Product Lifetime Service, and it's not like I have control over when Tivo updates the firmware.

If other users report that the problem goes away if one does Guided Setup and only configures Cable, I may try this, but I won't be happy, I do like the OTA capability.

Does re-configuring with GS delete Onepasses?

I'm also looking in to other products to replace my Tivo, but this isn't the thread for such a discussion.

Thanks to all who have posted here. Hopefully Tivo reads these forums, but it's been too many months now....


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

alexofindy said:


> I too have this problem.......


I have four Premier XL's. I did the "Clear & Delete" routine that holligl posted about earlier in this thread. I did that on two units almost 2 weeks ago, and the other two units almost a week ago. I have not had the TBA issue since doing the procedure (knocks on wood). I had been having to reboot my TiVo's one or more times per week prior to doing the procedure. It does seem to me that the OTA + Cable configuration is what triggers the issue, and that is why many Premier users don't see it (cuz they're Cable only).

The steps in the procedure are:

1.) Clear and Delete the Program Guide and To Do List. This won't affect your Season Passes, because it will rebuild them with the the next connection to the TiVo service. The process will take between 45 minutes and an hour. The TiVo will reboot several times, that's normal.

*On a TiVo with HD menus:
Go to Messages & Settings > Help > Restart or Reset System > Clear and Delete Program Info and To Do List

On a TiVo with SD menus:
Go to Messages & Settings > Restart or Reset System > Clear and Delete Program Info and To Do List*

2.) From TiVo Central, force a connection to the TiVo service. For me, this step took about 90 minutes or more.

*Go to Messages & Settings > Settings > Network & Phone > Connect to the TiVo Service now.*

3.) Perform Step 2 again (yes, a second time). In my experience the second time goes much faster than the first time.

4.) After Step 3 completes, *Unplug your Premier for 15 seconds then plug it back in*.

5.) Keep your fingers crossed . . .


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been keeping power on my basic Premiere (OTA & cable) for 8 days now. Every morning I check and there is a guide. I have seen a weird pattern. This morning at about 9am my Premiere and two Roamio units made their daily connection. The Premiere advanced a day to 4/19. However the cable data stops at 8pm on 4/18 with TBA after that. My Roamio units (cable) did not get any data and did not advance past 4/18. Usually Friday is when next week's primetime and daytime news programs get their boiler plate data fixed. Not today. The Premiere advancing one day OTA while cable doesn't is something I have seen before.

Just wanted to keep you up to date.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> I've been keeping power on my basic Premiere (OTA & cable) for 8 days now....


I just checked one unit. It has complete Guide thru 07/15, and it's scheduled to connect at 5:20pm today. The other units all had Guides yesterday evening, but I haven't checked them all this morning. I really believe at this point (after talking to my Cable only neighbor last Friday) that this TBA issue only affects units configured for OTA and Cable.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> ..... The Premiere advanced a day to 4/19. However the cable data stops at 8pm on 4/18 with TBA after that....


I rechecked the same unit that was scheduled to to connect at 5:20pm yesterday. It now shows like yours.. dates to 4/19, data stops 4/18. I'm going to go check my other units now.

EDIT: Strangely.. one unit updated 6:27am yesterday morning. It has complete data thru the 19th. At this point in time, I'm just glad to have _*Guides*_,


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> I rechecked the same unit that was scheduled to to connect at 5:20pm yesterday. It now shows like yours.. dates to 4/19, data stops 4/18. I'm going to go check my other units now.
> 
> EDIT: Strangely.. one unit updated 6:27am yesterday morning. It has complete data thru the 19th. At this point in time, I'm just glad to have _*Guides*_,


So far things have been normal for me. If tomorrow, after the daily update, I'm going to pull the plug unless something happens.


----------



## a_gizmo (May 8, 2014)

holligl said:


> Posted this on the other thread. Synopsis of tech support chat:
> 
> Shad (3/12/2017, 5:02:15 PM): Thanks. How can I assist you today?
> Me (3/12/2017, 5:03:12 PM): Our TiVo Premier is not displaying Guide information. It is showing "To Be Announced"
> ...


I've been having this same problem as many other people. I followed the instructions posted by holligl from page 4 two weeks ago and so far I have not had any guide issues. I thought maybe the problem was caused by channel guide changes, like other people mentioned, but I just got a message this morning of a change and everything is still working. Hopefully the guide keeps working.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

a_gizmo said:


> I've been having this same problem as many other people.....


Gizmo-
Just curious if your Premier is configured for both OTA and Cable?


----------



## KBrack (Feb 16, 2002)

I performed the holligl technique a week ago and since then, I've had guide data with no restarts. Before then I was having to restart every day or two to restore the data.

My Premiere with the issue has both OTA and a Cablecard configured. I have an OTA only Premiere that has never had the issue.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

I did the Clear & Delete Program Guide & To Do List and re-ran Guided Setup back in November 2016 but still got more 6 TBAs after that so it doesn't seem like these procedures are a true fix. 

But so far it's been 6 weeks since my last TBA back on March 2nd so i'm hoping the software update to version 20.7.1.RC2-01-2-746 that i got a month ago has finally fixed the issue. I have gone two months between TBAs while others were a few weeks apart so it's been pretty random on mine. 

Keeping my fingers crossed .....


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Randy-

It's always good to keep your fingers crossed, no matter what... 

My TBA's started occurring several times per week in January. I continued to get them after the early March 20.7.1 update. They do seem to have stopped since I did the "holligl technique" a few weeks ago (fingers crossed, knocks on wood). Maybe it's a combination of the 20.7.1 update AND the Clear & Delete that cures what ails us?

If you do get another TBA relapse, I would suggest trying the Clear & Delete once again. Maybe doing it again subsequent to the 20.7.1 update is the magic potion?


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Poop, i got another TBA today. Just a little over 6 weeks since the last one. I let it ride all day then restarted about 7pm and that instantly restored Guide Data till 8am May 1st (13 days). Tivo still correctly recorded all my scheduled news shows today while i was at work.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Poop, i got another TBA today...


Try the "holligl maneuver" again. I know you've done it already a while back. I really had my doubts about it initially, but it seems to have worked for me on four TiVo's (still knocks on wood, just to be safe).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1.) Clear and Delete the Program Guide and To Do List. This won't affect your Season Passes, because it will rebuild them with the the next connection to the TiVo service. The process will take between 45 minutes and an hour. The TiVo will reboot several times, that's normal.

*On a TiVo with HD menus:
Go to Messages & Settings > Help > Restart or Reset System > Clear and Delete Program Info and To Do List

On a TiVo with SD menus:
Go to Messages & Settings > Restart or Reset System > Clear and Delete Program Info and To Do List*

2.) From TiVo Central, force a connection to the TiVo service. For me, this step took about 90 minutes or more.

*Go to Messages & Settings > Settings > Network & Phone > Connect to the TiVo Service now.*

3.) Perform Step 2 again (yes, a second time). In my experience the second time goes much faster than the first time.

4.) After Step 3 completes, *Unplug your Premier for 15 seconds then plug it back in*.

5.) Keep your fingers crossed . . .


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Well I just got yet another TBA this morning so that makes two days in a row.

I had planned on doing the C&DPG and TDL procedure this weekend when i have time, but maybe i'll start it before leaving for work this morning.

Edit - i started the procedure this morning and it completed in about 35 minutes, then i forced my first connection before walking out the door. At lunchtime i forced my 2nd connection then unplugged the power cord to hard reboot it. 

I'm kinda scared to check the Guide tomorrow morning ha ha.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

kmttg shows guide data on my xl4 to 1May17 on all favorite channels.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Update: It's Friday morning (2 days later) and so far i still have Guide Data. If (when?) i get another TBA i'll come back and report it.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Update: It's Friday morning (2 days later) and so far i still have Guide Data. If (when?) i get another TBA i'll come back and report it.


I did the procedure on two of my Premieres on 3/24, and the other two on 3/31. So far I still haven't had any more TBA's since then. Fingers crossed, knock on wood..


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

At the direction of TiVo support I did a "Clear and Delete Program Info and To Do List" approximately 2-3 weeks ago. Unfortunately, today the TBA came back. I called TiVo support (now the third time for this issue) and was told that it is a known open bug (in agreement with my first call but counter to second where I was told the issue had been fixed) and that engineering is targeting a May software update for the fix. I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

forum1 said:


> At the direction of TiVo support I did a "Clear and Delete Program Info and To Do List" approximately 2-3 weeks ago. Unfortunately, today the TBA came back. I called TiVo support (now the third time for this issue) and was told that it is a known open bug (in agreement with my first call but counter to second where I was told the issue had been fixed) and that engineering is targeting a May software update for the fix. I'm not going to hold my breath.


That's not very encouraging. All I can say is that spread between my 4 Premiers, I had been seeing anywhere from 3 to 10 TBA invasions per week.. for many many weeks. Since doing the holligl maneuver almost a month ago I haven't seen any.


----------



## dbaker_001 (Jan 6, 2007)

So, I'm in the process of clearing the guide data and its taken more than 3 hours so far (still on step number 1)... Time to panic yet? Let it keep going, pull the plug? Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

dbaker_001 said:


> So, I'm in the process of clearing the guide data and its taken more than 3 hours so far (still on step number 1)... Time to panic yet? Let it keep going, pull the plug? Any ideas? Thanks.


In my experience step 1 did not take that long. Step 2 was the most time consuming for me, at about 90 minutes. Whether or not you should pull the plug.. I don't know. Maybe someone else can chime in about that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I would pull the plug. Only the "Loading..." phase should take a long time. A really long time.

I hope you are talking about the connection part, not the clearing part. If it's the clearing part, still pull the plug. You should be getting messages during the actual clear & delete phase.

I don't recall step "numbers".


----------



## dbaker_001 (Jan 6, 2007)

It's the clearing part. Seemed odd to me too. I'll post what happens after I pull the plug and let it reboot.


----------



## dbaker_001 (Jan 6, 2007)

After unplugging, waiting and letting it reboot, it's right back to the "clearing guide data.." page... Hmm.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> ..... I don't recall step "numbers".


I added the step "numbers" a week or two ago when I copied the instructions from holligl's chat. I simply attempted to make then a bit easier to follow in a 1,2,3,4,5 format.


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

I have both OTA and cable. It's been about a month since my last 'attack', and I've never done anything but restarts, but those have not been necessary as often they used to be. Maybe ..the last update actually did something.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Richard in Marin said:


> I have both OTA and cable. It's been about a month since my last 'attack', and I've never done anything but restarts, but those have not been necessary as often they used to be. Maybe ..the last update actually did something.


Well i'd recently gone 6 weeks without a TBA since the last update and thought maybe i was home free, but then a few days ago BAM i got a TBA, then another TBA the very next day. Still hoping for a fix.


----------



## rc45164 (Sep 16, 2007)

Did again and again and again "Guide Setup with both Cable and OTA", Still was getting TBA the next day. Did it this time with "_*CABLE only*_". It's been good so far.. Maybe that's the real problem....


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

Some of the posts in the thread seem to imply that if you scrolled two or three days into the future, you might see TBA. What I found yesterday was that some movie was on when I turned on the TV yesterday, and I tried to record it. I couldn't. After trying both the 'record' and 'select' buttons with nothing happening, I looked at the guide, and it was solid TBAs.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Richard in Marin said:


> Some of the posts in the thread seem to imply that if you scrolled two or three days into the future, you might see TBA.


That's a different issue than this thread's topic. That has happened to me several times over the years on my Premiere, Series 3, but it always cleared up on it's own, or forcing a connection restored the rest of the Guide.



> What I found yesterday was that some movie was on when I turned on the TV yesterday, and I tried to record it. I couldn't. After trying both the 'record' and 'select' buttons with nothing happening, I looked at the guide, and it was solid TBAs.


It's likely that your Guide was already solid TBA when you first turned your TV on, and you only discovered it when you you looked at your Guide. That's how i discovered my TBA a number of times. I've also tried to start a recording of whatever was up on my screen (after discovering my Guide was solid TBAs) to see what would happen and it simply would not record.

Next time i get a TBA, i'm going to try to create a Manual Recording and see if that works. And i forgot to try initiating a recording from my Android Phone the last time i got a TBA so i'll try that next time too. Or maybe just upgrade to a Roamio Pro ha ha.


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

Today at 12:55 PM Pac. time, I was watching the Giants when I wanted to record it so I could watch another program that started to record at 12:30. No go, and I can't reset because I don't want to 'upset' the recording program. (FWIW both programs on cable.)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

you couldn't set a manual recording?


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Got TBAs yesterday. Rebooted and gone. Returned to TBAs this morning after it "phoned home." Am rebooting again and will monitor guide until next phone home occurs. Premier with cable/OTA.

Note: it was working great for the past 5 weeks. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

After seeing the rash of recent posts about TBA's reappearing, I checked all four of my Premiers a few minutes ago. I have Guide data out to May 6th, and no TBA's whatsoever that I could find. To be clear, the issue being discussed in this thread is where your entire Guide would be filled with nothing but TBA's, as opposed to a few scattered TBA's here and there.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Richard in Marin said:


> Today at 12:55 PM Pac. time, I was watching the Giants when I wanted to record it so I could watch another program that started to record at 12:30. No go, and I can't reset because I don't want to 'upset' the recording program. (FWIW both programs on cable.)


Was your Guide solid TBAs when you tried to record the game in progress at 12:55pm? If so, then no you cannot initiate a recording from live TV.

Or did your guide actually have Guide Data when you tried to record the game in progress?


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

Woo hoo! The TBA guide is back! Let's see if a restart fixes it! It does!

Thanks TiVo! I HATE having things that work and I never have to fix little problems like this. Hopefully you are spending my monthly dunnage on important things like ads and alcohol. Not stupid things like programmers and engineers.

If the X1 wasn't a complete pile, this box would be at the recycler.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

drcos said:


> Woo hoo! The TBA guide is back! Let's see if a restart fixes it! It does!
> Thanks TiVo! I HATE having things that work and I never have to fix little problems like this. Hopefully you are spending my monthly dunnage on important things like ads and alcohol. Not stupid things like programmers and engineers.
> If the X1 wasn't a complete pile, this box would be at the recycler.


Have you done the steps in the link below? I did on my four Premiers over a month ago, and have not had any TBA issues since. I had been seeing many TBA's weekly on my 4 units prior to doing the procedure.

PROGRAM GUIDE 'FIX' PROCEDURE


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

WS65711 said:


> Have you done the steps in the link below?


Yes thank you. Last month I believe, and all was good up until yesterday. The TiVo 'experts' would have us think it's a permanent fix, but it seems not.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Ok despite performing the C&DPG and TDL procedure back on 4/19, i just got TBA this morning so the procedure DOES NOT fix the TBA problem. I discovered this morning's TBA when i checking my WishList for "Auto Racing" and it reported no upcoming Auto Racing shows at all, even though there are already several in my To Do List. So i also checked "Nascar" and it also showed no upcoming shows when normally there are dozens of em listed. I knew right there that my Guide must be TBA and sure enough it was. 

So i did a couple of experiments:

On my Android Phone, i can see the Guide and My Shows and my To Do List, so I tried to set up a future recording from the Guide on my phone but it said "Check DVR Connection - The app is having trouble communicating with your DVR. Make sure your DVR is connected to a network. If the problem persists try restarting your DVR." So i can't set up a recording from my phone's Guide since on the Tivo it's all solid TBA. 

Then on my Premiere, i set up a Manual Recording and at 7:00 am it did record the show. My Shows list correctly shows it as "Manual: KTLA 5 Morning News at 7" even though my whole Guide is solid TBA. So the Guide data is on the Tivo, but it's just not being displayed in the Guide.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Ok despite performing the C&DPG and TDL procedure back on 4/19, i just got TBA this morning so the procedure DOES NOT fix the TBA problem....


Yikes.... with the mounting number of recent reports of TBA, it's apparent that the issue remains for (at least) some people. I'm no longer checking my four Premiers daily, generally only checking the two that we use frequently. I will begin checking the other two more frequently again. So far though I still haven't had any TBA issues since doing the procedures in the last week of March.


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

randywalters said:


> Was your Guide solid TBAs when you tried to record the game in progress at 12:55pm? If so, then no you cannot initiate a recording from live TV.
> 
> Or did your guide actually have Guide Data when you tried to record the game in progress?


Randy,
Sorry for not answering your question sooner, but I don't check this site often. An hour or two before trying to record a live program, I had live guide info. I wanted to leave for a while and record the playing program, (another win for the Warriors?) . Whatever it was, it wouldn't record, so I checked to find every channel TBA.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Richard in Marin said:


> Randy,
> Sorry for not answering your question sooner, but I don't check this site often. An hour or two before trying to record a live program, I had live guide info. I wanted to leave for a while and record the playing program, (another win for the Warriors?) . Whatever it was, it wouldn't record, so I checked to find every channel TBA.


Oh no problem, i was just curious.

The next time you need to start a recording while your Guide is in "TBA Timeout", you should be able to initiate a Manual Recording like i did in my experiment above. I set my Manual Recording to start in 5 minutes which was successful, so maybe you can set yours to start immediately (since pressing RECORD doesn't work during TBA) and successfully get a recording going.

Another data point - this morning when my Auto Racing wishlist showed NO Upcoming Programs while my Guide was TBA, as soon as i Restarted the box that wishlist was instantaneously populated with 44 various upcoming Auto Racing programs on several channels (yes i actually counted them ha ha). I literally checked it as soon as the Tivo came back online so the data was there all along, it's just that the Wishlist couldn't find it. Same with my Nascar wishlist (but i didn't count those - but there were billions of various Nascar related programs, not just the actual races).


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I checked all four of my Premiers last night and all had full Guides. So that makes almost 7 weeks with no issues for me.

A couple of things occur to me... Randy and Richard are both in California (I think). Are y'all near each other? Maybe it could be something in your channel lineup that continues to trigger the issue? Also.. Randy mentions "wish list". I use Season Passes, but do not use wishlist. Richard, do you use wishlist? I'm just looking for additional clues besides the seemingly obvious "OTA + Cable".

Edit: Just checked all four 6pm on 5/4/17... no TBA's here.


----------



## KBrack (Feb 16, 2002)

I performed the fix back in April and thought that all was good. However, I just noticed a TBA filled guide that was fixed with a reboot. I'm in the Midwest, so our pain has no boundaries.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

...aaaaand again, TBA. Almost a whole week without it.
I hope they at least raise my subscription fees in addition to this stuff. It seems to work for Comca$t.


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

drcos said:


> I hope they at least raise my subscription fees in addition to this stuff. It seems to work for Comca$t.


And insert more ads into the UI.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> I checked all four of my Premiers last night and all had full Guides. So that makes almost 7 weeks with no issues for me.


I've gone two months a couple of times.



> A couple of things occur to me... Randy and Richard are both in California (I think). Are y'all near each other?


Nope, Marin County is 400 miles up the coast from me.



> Maybe it could be something in your channel lineup that continues to trigger the issue?


Well i use Antenna and Cable like most (all?) the other Premiere owners that are getting TBA.



> Also.. Randy mentions "wish list". I use Season Passes, but do not use wishlist. Richard, do you use wishlist? I'm just looking for additional clues besides the seemingly obvious "OTA + Cable".


I do not use my Wishlist to auto-record my shows, i only use Season Passes One Passes for that.

I only use my Wishlist to search for future programs to make sure my One Passes are picking up future broadcasts, and it has become increasingly helpful since the "Rovi upgrade" ruined and continues to ruin all of my Auto Racing One Passes. They just stop finding future broadcasts even though they are in the Guide, and i still see them listed in my Wishlist that i'd created a few years ago. One example is "Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge" - before Rovi my One Pass picked up all broadcasts just fine, but after Rovi i've had to re-create a new One Pass a couple of times now because the existing one that had been working fine suddenly stops finding future showings.

Also, another issue is that Rovi no longer identifies the individual auto racing series in the Guide; what used to be specifically listed as Australian V-8 Supercars, or British Touring Cars, or Pirelli World Challenge, etc in the Guide grid are now listed simply as "Auto Racing" and i have to scroll over to it to bring up the description in the upper left corner above the Guide just to see what kind of race it is. This is the same on CBSSN, NBCSN, FS1, FS2, VEL, etc as well as local OTA channels like ABC 7.1 and FOX 11.1). And now those same various races are all dumped into a catch-all "Auto Racing" folder that gets filled up with all the different racing series that i have to sort through. Wasn't like this before Rovi. Lately Rovi has improved a little and is creating new smaller folders that are still titled as "Auto Racing", but at least the only races inside are one series (like British Touring Cars or Australian V-8 Supercars), but i have to open the folder to see what series is hidden inside. It gets maddening.

It's possible that this is related to the TBA issue, or it could be whatever is causing the TBA issue is also causing One Passes to become corrupted and stop working.

Because of all this, i created a Wishlist entry for "Auto Racing" so now i can look in that category for UPCOMING and i can then see all the various future races listed, and see which ones are checkmarked (or not). This is how i find upcoming races that are being ignored by their corrupted One Passes. If i see some that need to be recorded, i can set up the recording from there.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

So I come home today to find my primary Premier chock full of TBA's. So I've updated my signature once again. Macrovision strikes again!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I never applied 'the fix' and havent seen TBA in 2 weeks....til today! I am considering disconnecting my ethernet so my Premiere cant call home . I wonder if I scheduled a recording 12 days out would it disappear when TBAcomes back? Actually I would reconnect every 4-5 days, let it phone home for a full guide. I love waking up with a world of wonder all around me!


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> I never applied 'the fix' and havent seen TBA in 2 weeks....til today!


The "Fix" is not really a fix at all. TBA will still eventually return after doing it. I've done it twice and i still get TBAs, it's just a matter of how long your particular box goes between TBA attacks. I've gone as long as two months, and as little as 1 day between TBAs, and others were 2 weeks or one month at other times. It's all very random.



> I am considering disconnecting my ethernet so my Premiere cant call home . I wonder if I scheduled a recording 12 days out would it disappear when TBA comes back?


All of my One Passes have recorded as scheduled while my Guide is full TBA, and one-time future recordings i've set have all recorded as well. I don't think any of us have missed a recording because of TBA so i wouldn't worry about that. The Guide Data is on the box during TBA time, it's just not being displayed in the grid. As soon as we Restart the box, the Guide is already fully populated 12 days out. If Guide Data was not there, it would take a few hours for it to populate the full 12 days, but the full 12 days appears instantaneously after a Restart.



> Actually I would reconnect every 4-5 days, let it phone home for a full guide.


It's possible that might reduce the chance of getting a TBA since you're not connecting every day, but i'd think disconnecting your ethernet cable every 4-5 days is more work than simply Restarting the box with a couple of key presses every 2 weeks or month or whatever if you happen to get a TBA.

For me, TBA is more of an annoyance than a problem. Tivo is supposedly aware of it and working on it so i presume it will eventually quietly stop happening once they fix it.


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

Tivo is supposedly aware of it and working on it so i presume it will eventually quietly stop happening once they fix it.

Ahh Randy, would that it were so. I'm beginning to think about the new Comcast box as I'm losing patience with Tivo. I got TBAs yesterday, and again today. (Sat. & Sun.) The good news is that we had a great F1 race today.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I find it truly bizarre that everything information related is fine except for the guide. I've swapped guide styles,low and hi def guides. At one point the grid guide was tba and the live guide had info.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

randywalters said:


> Tivo is supposedly aware of it and working on it...


If so, there is no urgency to their 'work,' readily apparent.


Richard in Marin said:


> ...I'm beginning to think about the new Comcast box


Sure, if you like a guide with ads interspersed where program data should be, and channels you don't receive listed there (you should really subscribe to all of them, AMIRITE?)
Bestest, most wonderfulest thing about it? My son moved one house over from where he used to live. They had to change their account (per Comcast) instead of moving it, so they just brought the (FABULOUS) X1 box and hooked it up.
Since the account was changed, the box (helpfully) *DELETED ALL OF THEIR SAVED RECORDINGS.* And to quote the (helpful) Comcast folks, "There's nothing we can do about it" - Except raise the rates again.

Of course, ymmv. Makes this bug a little less annoying perhaps.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> So I come home today to find my primary Premier chock full of TBA's. So I've updated my signature once again. Macrovision strikes again!


And again today. Same Premier as the one last week. The other three remain fine. For now.. Knock on wood...


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

randywalters said:


> I don't think any of us have missed a recording because of TBA so i wouldn't worry about that.


Raises hand. Just tonight Survivor was not recording. I tried to force it to record and got M305 error. Finally dawned on me to look at the guide and noticed the TBA problem. Been having this off and on for months. Reboot only thing that fixes it. Never occurred to me to come here and see if others having the issue.

My trusty S3 recorded it just fine. Which is funny since 2 days ago my lifetime service was supposed to have transferred to my new Bolt.

Edit: OTA and Cable


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> My trusty S3 recorded it just fine. Which is funny since 2 days ago my lifetime service was supposed to have transferred to my new Bolt.


(TiVo bumped that back to May 22 for everyone, given the deactivation box selection webpage glitch, which resulted in the webpage only coming back today.)


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> And again today. Same Premier as the one last week. The other three remain fine. For now.. Knock on wood...


And now another today... different TiVo (upstairs one) this time.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I just moved from Dever to Mobile, AL. I used a cable card up there and I have outside antenna down here. I set everything up and it worked fine at first, but now one of my Tivos is having the TBA in guide. I can get the info for the programs with the info button, but the guide shows TBA.

I am on the phone with Tivo now. They asked if it was OTA and had me read back some numbers in the Diagnostic section relating to the OTA tuner. I had just ran the setup guide, she said it takes 24 hours to load. And she said wait 24 hours and got off phone with me. I don't think this will solve my problem. I'll restart my machine and see if that helps. It was restarted yesterday when I was moving things around.

She never mentioned it was a known issue with me.


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

TiVo Premiere once again TBA guide. I checked to see the other day if I should do a preemptive restart and the info said guide data through 5/29, so I didn't. Now 5/21 and back to TBA. Called TiVo phone support a few weeks ago and they said it was a "known issue". This is absurd as this has been happening since last year. OTA only. Formerly cable card and OTA. Have repeated guided setup several times. Finding myself using TiVo less and less. Amazon app is bad and slow. Using Apple TV more and more. Rumors of Amazon app for Apple TV proving true will add to that. How long can TiVo fumble and squander their position before they just wither and die. Ignore customers, stale slow UI, stale software, expensive hardware are the makings for their demise.


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

looter said:


> TiVo Premiere once again TBA guide. I checked to see the other day if I should do a preemptive restart and the info said guide data through 5/29, so I didn't. Now 5/21 and back to TBA. Called TiVo phone support a few weeks ago and they said it was a "known issue". This is absurd as this has been happening since last year. OTA only. Formerly cable card and OTA. Have repeated guided setup several times. Finding myself using TiVo less and less. Amazon app is bad and slow. Using Apple TV more and more. Rumors of Amazon app for Apple TV proving true will add to that. How long can TiVo fumble and squander their position before they just wither and die. Ignore customers, stale slow UI, stale software, expensive hardware are the makings for their demise.


I should add I have missed recordings in the past when the TBA guide went unnoticed for a long time.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I'm seeing this on my cable attached Premiere. Happens every Thursday.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

lpwcomp said:


> I'm seeing this on my cable attached Premiere. Happens every Thursday.


That's interesting... your TiVo is configured for "Cable Only", or is it configured for both but only connected to Cable?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

WS65711 said:


> That's interesting... your TiVo is configured for "Cable Only", or is it configured for both but only connected to Cable?


The latter. My other Premiere (in a different location) is configured for OTA only and does not exhibit the problem.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> The latter. My other Premiere (in a different location) is configured for OTA only and does not exhibit the problem.


i only have "tba" issues with my premierexl when it's configured for both cable and ota - when i reconfigure for cable only, no "tba".

it's been like this for 2 years or more...


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Had full TBA condition on the upstairs Premier (TiVo4) both yesterday AND today. Had full TBS condition on the primary Premier (TiVo1) today. The other two units are ok.
ROVI MacroVision TiVo..... if you don't know WTF you're doing, PLEASE just sell the company.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Woke up to TBA this morning. All my news shows have recorded just fine as usual. My last TBA was on 5/03 so i went 3 weeks this time. 

But this time (for the first time) i also have a message that A lineup change has occurred (ch 605 ENCCLASSDHD has been deleted). All of my previous TBAs (i think i'm up to a dozen now?) were not accompanied by a lineup change message so i think this is just a co-incidence in my case). 

I'd performed my latest C&D PG & To Do List back in April but since then i've gotten 2 TBAs so that didn't fix the problem. 

As a test i just scheduled a short Manual Recording and that did record correctly even though the Guide is solid TBA.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Woke up to TBA this morning. All my news shows have recorded just fine as usual. My last TBA was on 5/03 so i went 3 weeks this time.
> 
> But this time (for the first time) i also have a message that A lineup change has occurred....


Going back many months I had been getting Lineup changes right and left.. and I was considering that to be somehow related to the many full TBA condition Guides I was getting every few days.

But now since I've come down with a relapse of the full TBA disease in the past 2-1/2 weeks, I haven't had any Lineup changes at all during that time.

It's just Rovi... they're in over their heads. They don't have a clue what they're doing.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> It's just Rovi... they're in over their heads. They don't have a clue what they're doing.


of this i have no doubt, however; i never imagined in my wildest dreams the combined company would allow the mistakes to continue, seemingly unaddressed, for this many months, with little improvement. for me, it's not only mind boggling, but sad to see such a good company fall so far, so quickly.

if i was a new customer, and these errors surfaced during the first few weeks, i'd be demanding my money back so i could switch to a reliable competitor.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> Going back many months I had been getting Lineup changes right and left.. and I was considering that to be somehow related to the many full TBA condition Guides I was getting every few days.
> 
> But now since I've come down with a relapse of the full TBA disease in the past 2-1/2 weeks, I haven't had any Lineup changes at all during that time.


This morning i got a Lineup Change message, but i still have Guide Data (no TBA). It does seem the two are unrelated.


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

The TBA problem here has been getting worse and worse this week and it's been going on for months. Is anyone actually working on the problem at Rovi? Is there any light at the end of the tunnel?

I'm at the point where I'm shopping for a replacement, but can't bring myself to throw any more money at Rovi if they can't fix something like this that's so fundamental to their service.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

markis said:


> ...Is anyone actually working on the problem at Rovi? Is there any light at the end of the tunnel?


Based on the lack of response from them (and yet another TBA for me today), the answer is probably NO.
....SAD!

(Edit 6/03 - another full dose of TBA)
(Edit 6/19 - two doses!! Sat 6/17 and again Sun 6/18)


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

when i first reported an ota/cable integrated guide with random tba errors on my premierexl 2 years ago to margret, it seemed i was the only user reporting the issue. now that other users are reporting, i'm expecting it to eventually be addressed, but suspect it isn't an easy fix, or it would have already been long addressed by now.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

NorthAlabama said:


> when i first reported an ota/cable integrated guide with random tba errors on my premierexl 2 years ago to margret, it seemed i was the only user reporting the issue. now that other users are reporting, i'm expecting it to eventually be addressed, but suspect it isn't an easy fix, or it would have already been long addressed by now.


Yes, but what is being reported in this thread is much more than random TBA errors. Unless you're talking that "randomly" every entry in the entire Guide grid is "TBA". That's what this thread is about. The issue discussed in this thread started for me in early January.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

you're right, my issue never included the entire guide, but did overtake half the guide with tba for random days throughout, sometimes several days in a row. i'm guessing when the issue worsened, more users noticed. if i hadn't checked my to do list for missing scheduling of recordings of my favorite shows before the guide eventually self corrected as the air dates became closer, i may have never noticed. it was only when this issue worsened to the point of missed recordings that i de-integrated my ota channels as a "workaround" (one of the primary features i purchased the pxl).


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

just got another guide full of TBAs on my Premier.... I was debating getting a Bolt+ but Rovi is really dropping the ball. I've been with TiVo since 1999... got my brother and my parents to get TiVos.... this is just sad...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## markis (Mar 1, 2005)

I wonder if these TBA errors might be caused by something simple like the recent, post-Rovi guide data using certain special characters (foreign language accented letters) or a mismatched encoding that the older Premiere chokes on when loading, invalidating the entire guide.

I don't see why they can't look through the working guide code and server code from last year and compare it to the current broken code for potential trouble spots and start testing fixes from there. They should also have the ability to look through Premiere error logs when a guide full of TBA is pulled down.

I suspect they're just planning to EOL the Premiere soon rather than fix this.


----------



## Crystaliyah27 (Nov 29, 2010)

I've been having this same issue since February 2017. I've probably restarted my TiVo around 6 times between then and now. It's getting old. I've never really had any other issues with it. I have a Premier.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

markis said:


> I wonder if these TBA errors might be caused by something simple like the recent, post-Rovi guide data using certain special characters (foreign language accented letters) or a mismatched encoding that the older Premiere chokes on when loading, invalidating the entire guide.


as i mentioned upthread, while it's more widespread recently, this issue has existed for years.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Although there had been times that I would get a few random TBA's scattered around in my Guide listing, the problem that THIS thread refers to is 100% TBA for every entry in the entire Guide. And a "Restart TiVo" makes the fully populated Guide appear immediately after the restart completes. This problem first appeared for me in early January 2017.. about the time of the first post in this thread. I believe that to be the case for most everyone posting in this thread.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> Although there had been times that I would get a few random TBA's scattered around in my Guide listing, the problem that THIS thread refers to is 100% TBA for every entry in the entire Guide. And a "Restart TiVo" makes the fully populated Guide appear immediately after the restart completes. This problem first appeared for me in early January 2017.. about the time of the first post in this thread. I believe that to be the case for most everyone posting in this thread.


i get it, you want me to shut up, so i'll go away, as i've already posted everything i wanted to contribute, and my pxl is error free - good luck.


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> you're right, my issue never included the entire guide, but did overtake half the guide with tba for random days throughout, sometimes several days in a row. i'm guessing when the issue worsened, more users noticed. if i hadn't checked my to do list for missing scheduling of recordings of my favorite shows before the guide eventually self corrected as the air dates became closer, i may have never noticed. *it was only when this issue worsened to the point of missed recordings that i de-integrated my ota channels as a "workaround"* (one of the primary features i purchased the pxl).


While I can't speak for everyone, the difference with what I am experiencing (and I believe most if not all the other folks in this thread are dealing with) is that the TBAs in the Guide are just a display issue for the UI. A reboot seems to correct it for a period of time. Without a reboot the TiVo still has valid program data, does not miss recordings like you said you suffered, and if one presses the info button on a currently playing live TV show the banner does show a valid program name. For me I think it started sometime in December 2016 or January 2017, but I didn't initially report it due to all the other issues recently grappled with in relation to the Rovi switch over. When you first perform a reboot and it's fine you just assume it was a one time thing and move on. It's also difficult to stay on top of because sometimes the issue recurs just a day or two later and other times it may be multiple weeks before you see it again. As time went on and this issue lingered I reported it to TiVo and they said it was a known issue they were working on and to expect a software update. Last I heard the update was expected for release to all units by mid-May, but here we are at the end of the month and I just experienced the symptom again today.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

forum1 said:


> Without a reboot the TiVo still has valid program data, does not miss recordings like you said you suffered


I disagree. See my post #169 above. But maybe it was an outlier.


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

greg_burns said:


> I disagree. See my post #169 above. But maybe it was an outlier.


Right. Like I said, I can't speak for everyone. While I have been trying to keep up somewhat with this thread, I didn't see your post until now. To me, missed recordings fall into an even higher severity bucket and I'd definitely be contacting TiVo support regularly until it was fixed. I know I have not missed any recordings or received any sort of errors, including the M305 you mentioned. I feel like an error message would actually be some help at this point in monitoring the issue. It's also possible that you are experiencing symptoms of two separate issues simultaneously, but regardless, as you mentioned, you've "Been having this off and on for months. Reboot only thing that fixes it." So at least that jives with the time frame/workaround that other folks are focused on here. As they say, your mileage may vary. Of course it would be nice if TiVo gave a damn about this most recent scourge.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

forum1 said:


> While I can't speak for everyone, the difference with what I am experiencing (and I believe most if not all the other folks in this thread are dealing with) is that the TBAs in the Guide are just a display issue for the UI. A reboot seems to correct it for a period of time. Without a reboot the TiVo still has valid program data, does not miss recordings like you said you suffered, and if one presses the info button on a currently playing live TV show the banner does show a valid program name. For me I think it started sometime in December 2016 or January 2017, but I didn't initially report it due to all the other issues recently grappled with in relation to the Rovi switch over. When you first perform a reboot and it's fine you just assume it was a one time thing and move on. It's also difficult to stay on top of because sometimes the issue recurs just a day or two later and other times it may be multiple weeks before you see it again. As time went on and this issue lingered I reported it to TiVo and they said it was a known issue they were working on and to expect a software update. Last I heard the update was expected for release to all units by mid-May, but here we are at the end of the month and I just experienced the symptom again today.


I have two Tivo Premieres doing this. I also noticed that it actually has the guide data. I can hit info and it has all the data for the program playing. It seems to record even if it has TBA on the data guide. I called a couple of weeks ago and told them about my problem. They obviously were just following a script for no program data. Even though I told them it has the data it is just saying TBA on every channel.

Now both my Tivos are doing this. I can restart to do a temp fix. I called again and they followed the script again. I run through set up again and it still said TBA. He told me to wait an hour. I said I could restart the tivo now and it would fix the problem for a few days. He told me if I kept having this problem I'd need to contact my cable provider, and then remembered it was OTA so he said I'd need to get signal boosters.

He also wanted me to change my Zip code to a place near me. I'll change one of my tivos but this will not fix the problem. I got the case number. Guess I could call back, but I don't see what good it will do with the people just following a script.

I hope the next update will fix this problem.


----------



## yeansla (Jun 17, 2015)

Just spoke to "Jack" at tivo technical. Claims they're working on a fix that will be implemented sometime in June, this month. Btw, I have an ota/cable premiere, and 10 minutes ago restarted it which "cured" (ha!) the current TBA issue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

yeansla said:


> Just spoke to "Jack" at tivo technical. Claims they're working on a fix that will be implemented sometime in June, this month. Btw, I have an ota/cable premiere, and 10 minutes ago restarted it which "cured" (ha!) the current TBA issue.


Did the software version change?


----------



## cajunlibra (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm having the same problem. Some of my shows aren't recording even. I shouldn't have to restart the device to fix it. It's not a quick process. This has been happening since December when I stopped getting cable. TiVo needs to fix this. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKdd (Sep 23, 2011)

Seems I have a new problem now to go with the TBA. I found that the restart and erase all to do list thing kept my data for a month or two until it reverted back to TBA... so I would do that every couple of months. This last time one box (premier with OTA and Cable) went TBA (few days ago) but also had no signal on any channel, OTA or cable.) A simple restart didn't fix it but the delete to do lists restart did. 

Just thought I would throw this is in case anyone gets this new issue as well.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

I woke up to TBA #12 this morning. 

As usual a restart instantly restored all Guide Data through Mon 6/26.


----------



## cajunlibra (Mar 4, 2017)

randywalters said:


> I woke up to TBA #12 this morning.
> 
> As usual a restart instantly restored all Guide Data through Mon 6/26.


We shouldn't have to reboot our boxes so often.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mjsmith3 (Feb 29, 2004)

Roamio on optimum cable in CT, getting TBA on all but 2 channels. Repeated guided setup, cleared and deleted everything, unplugged, connected to TiVo, etc multiple times. My other roamio is unaffected.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mjsmith3 said:


> Roamio on optimum cable in CT, getting TBA on all but 2 channels. Repeated guided setup, cleared and deleted everything, unplugged, connected to TiVo, etc multiple times. My other roamio is unaffected.


This is really not the right thread or forum. Try here: Rovi Lineup Issues & Corrections


----------



## TheKdd (Sep 23, 2011)

cajunlibra said:


> We shouldn't have to reboot our boxes so often.


I agree. These are hard drives after all, I can't imagine the constant reboots are great for them. Maybe that's the point... we kill our boxes with having to keep doing restarts so we need to purchase another :/

I would say I hope they fix this soon, but it's been 8 months for me now. I'm not optimistic anymore.


----------



## rcw99 (Jun 17, 2017)

It has occurred to me that this might not be a bug but rather a sales feature. Buy one of 'em curvy gizmos and all your troubles will go away.... for a while.
My box is a Premiere bought 5 years ago... I guess its lifetime and its All In is all ended.
Like many of you I have an antenna hooked up. And this problem got worse for me about 2 months ago at about the same time I got the antenna. It happened rarely before that. I did have another outdoor antenna hooked up for years w/o incident.
I also have an external Western Digital HDD for more recording room. (just thinking of things that makes my unit a bit different.
Also this seem to happen more often for me on Saturdays... though it does occasionally happen at other times.
On the plus side for me, I have my TV stuff on a UPS (uninterruptible power source) so I can just push OFF on the UPS and don't have to unplug the power plug. One unplug per week usually works for me.
Of course, it could get worse if I don't buy Break-Dancer model.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

rcw99 said:


> It has occurred to me that this might not be a bug but rather a sales feature.....


I've had the same thought. What better way for Rovi to get out of all the existing TiVo Premier "Lifetime" contracts than to make the user's "life" miserable?


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

rcw99 said:


> On plus for me is that I have my TV stuff on a UPS (uninterruptible power source) so I can just push OFF on the UPS and don't have to unplug the power plug. On unplug per week usually works for me.
> Of course, it could get worse if I don't buy Break-Dancer model.


You don't need to unplug the Tivo or kill power to it, you can simply select Restart from the Help Menu:

Tivo Central > Settings and Messages > Help > Restart or Reset > then choose Restart the TiVo box

Doing this instantly restores my Guide Data as soon as my Premiere finishes booting up (about 4 minutues typically).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

WS65711 said:


> I've had the same thought. What better way for Rovi to get out of all the existing TiVo Premier "Lifetime" contracts than to make the user's "life" miserable?


Except that it's happening on a Premiere I'm making monthly rent payments on and *not* happening on my S2s and S3s, lifetimed or monthly.

Further, it's the grid/program guide that doesn't know what's on, the TiVo itself does, so you can push various buttons and it'll tell you what that is on the screen, but it won't let you record it.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I would say "problem solved". no tba in weeks. no posts about it for quite a while


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

mattyro7878 said:


> I would say "problem solved". no tba in weeks. no posts about it for quite a while


Nope. Some of us have just taken to editing previous posts to update, as no news from TiVo/Rovi on a "fix"


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> I would say "problem solved". no tba in weeks. no posts about it for quite a while


It's not fixed. Some of us have gone several weeks without a TBA and thought we were home free, then BAM - TBA time.

But like a zit on a tit, i'm not going to let an occasional TBA ruin my otherwise excellent interaction with my Tivo


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

randywalters said:


> It's not fixed. Some of us have gone several weeks without a TBA and thought we were home free, then BAM - TBA time.
> 
> But like a zit on a tit, i'm not going to let an occasional TBA ruin my otherwise excellent interaction with my Tivo


I just got my monthly TBAs and rebooted them away. Trust me, it's not corrected. TiVo should be ashamed...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tomharms (Sep 20, 2011)

Only one of my two Premiers had this problem. Both were set up for OTA & cable. On the problem oldest Premier (Lost Program Data), I went through the setup procedure and removed OTA and cable only. Since (4 weeks), I have not lost my program data and my problem is solved, because I really did not need the OTA reception to receive local TV. Hope this helps.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

Is it just me or does it seem like Rovi doesn't really have any incentive to fix this?
Hey, what are you going to do? Not like you can get your program guide from someone else. Thanks for your money suckers. Premiere problems? Buy a new Tonka TiVo.

_You know what, Rovi? Fix it or STOP TAKING MY MONEY UNTIL YOU DO. I know some coders if that's your problem..._

*Misbehavior updates moved to latest post 6/25 *


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I haven't see a software update for my 2 Tivos. I have rebooted both of them at least twice this month to get the data guide to display correctly. 

Why buy a lifetime subscription, if Tivo will not keep up support for the older machines? I have been very happy with my Tivos and recommended them to others. But I'm now embarrassed, when someone asked "What's TBA?" Oh, I have to restart my Tivo to fix it....


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

Have opened a new support case since the problem has occurred THREE times today so far.
Cash money says they tell me to Clear Program Information & To Do List (again).

*TBA's (Premiere XL w/OTA & Cable)*
_2/23 (twice in a few hours), 4/29, 5/6, 5/27_
_6/3, 6/18, 6/19, 6/24, *6/25 (NOW 3 TIMES IN LESS THAN 90 min)*_
_6/27_
*SPONTANEOUS RESTART!*
_6/23_


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Yesterday I had it occur twice on one unit and once on another. I sure find it strange that after having had the problem for months, it seemed to stop for about 7 weeks. But now it's going full-tilt again since May 8th.



drcos said:


> Have opened a new support case since the problem has occurred THREE times today so far.
> Cash money says they tell me to Clear Program Information & To Do List (again).
> 
> *TBA's (Premiere XL w/OTA & Cable)*
> ...


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

My first "to be announced" in quite a while. However..."Fear the Walking Dead" is recording. In MY SHOWS it looks completely normal but the banner reads :REC: 1038 AMCHD-E 9:00pm. Info button reads the same. Really odd!


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

Yup. It happened twice on the same unit at my house today, within a matter of minutes no less. It was especially annoying to go through a restart to regain the guide and then after watching a 30 minute show discovering that the guide was again useless in determining what's currently showing. This is getting ridiculous.



WS65711 said:


> Yesterday I had it occur twice on one unit and once on another.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

I was out of town this weekend and was able to set up a few recordings on my Premiere via my Phone App on Saturday. Then on Sunday morning i tried to set up another recording from my App's guide and got the Error Connecting to Tivo message so i knew right there that my Tivo must've gone TBA sometime early Sunday morning. When we got home this afternoon it was indeed all TBA, but it did record all my 1Ps and the recordings i'd set up on Sat. The TBA occured sometime before the F1 race started at 5:30 am as it didn't have program info. The usual 4 minute restart restored Guide Data out to July 8th. 

This is the first time TBA interfered with me recording something so not just an annoyance this time.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

So I got a response from TiVo support about the latest TBAs yesterday (3 in under 90 minutes). It basically tells me to follow a 'procedure' contained in an attachment.
Well, there are three attachments.
The first one "Channel Banner...Troubleshooting" says it's either that I just did Guided Setup (nope) OR the provider hasn't provided info (nope), then I should force a connection, and if that doesn't help, Repeat Guided Setup.
The second one is all about how to Force a connection.
The third one is the bestest. It is called "Lineup-DVR-has-no-Program-Guide-Data-or-says-To-Be-Announced" and is attached for your enlightenment.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Anybody here on Linked-In???
Maybe we can get an email address or phone number for this joker....
https://www.linkedin.com/in/tom-carson-517a161


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Ack, got another TBA strike again this morning (previous was only 2 days ago)

The timing between TBAs is totally random. Here's my Tivo Premiere TBA Log:

09/07/‎16 TBA #1 same day as the big Rovi Guide Switchover
11/11/‎16 TBA #2
11/25/‎16 TBA #3
11/25/‎16 I re-ran Guided Setup
01/25/17 TBA #4
01/25/17 I forced a connection and it succeeded, but it's still TBA and i still have no guide data 
02/05/17 TBA #5
02/15/17 TBA #6
02/22/17 TBA #7
‎03/‎02/‎17 TBA #8
04/18/17 TBA #9
04/19/17 TBA #10
04/19/17 I performed the C&DPG and TDL procedure but apparently to no avail....
05/03/17 TBA #11
05/25/17 TBA #12
06/14/17 TBA #13
06/25/17 TBA #14
06/27/17 TBA #15
07/19/17 TBA #16


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Since i don't want to interrupt my daily recording of Good Morning America to perform a restart before i leave for work, i'm thinking of buying some sort of Wi-Fi enabled wall plug module so i can kill power to my Tivo from my Android phone from the office while nothing is recording, then turn the module back on to do a remote restart. This will also enable me to do a remote restart while i'm out of town if i discover that i can't set up a recording from my phone like what happened last Sunday.

I found this Wemo smart plug (at Best Buy and Amazon) that looks like it will do what i need:

Wemo - Mini WiFi Smart Plug - White

Amazon.com: Wemo Mini Smart Plug, Wi-Fi Enabled, Works with Amazon Alexa: Cell Phones & Accessories

.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> I'm thinking of buying some sort of Wi-Fi enabled wall plug module......


I have SlingBoxes attached to two of my Premieres. I've been using them to check and reset those two units remotely. I just wish there was a way to do shortcut to the reset function. Or at least a way to change the "Three Thumbs Down" to be "Three Kicks in the A55" . . .


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

Sick of it it's happening even more often now!!


----------



## KBrack (Feb 16, 2002)

I seem to have cured my TBA issue. We’re primarily over the air and app based viewing, I only added TV at the time when it was the only way to get HBO via HBO Go. Now that HBO Now is out there, when Comcast raised my rates and wouldn’t budge, I went back to Internet only. Of course, once I ran the antenna only Guided Setup, I’ve been fine.

I know that most of you can’t do that, so I’ll keep following this thread and hope that TiVo/Rovi get things sorted out for you. I’ve been a TiVo user since they were first introduced and I’ve never seen an issue handled as poorly as this one.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

KBrack said:


> I seem to have cured my TBA issue... I ran the antenna only Guided Setup, I've been fine.


 How long have you been TBA-free since going Antenna only?

There are at least two other Premiere owners on TCF who are having the exact same TBA issue despite being Antenna Only. One guy had posted in the Tivo Help forum a few months back and i'd PM'd him to join this thread but go no response (and he didn't post it here). It's been theorized that TBA only happens to those who are both Cable & Antenna, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Maybe it does reduce the chance of getting a TBA strike though. It just seems to random.

This seems to be the longest running issue i've seen with Tivo in the past 10 years i've been an owner, but it's certainly not the worst issue we've had.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> ...My other Premiere (in a different location) is configured for OTA only and does not exhibit the problem.




NorthAlabama said:


> i only have "tba" issues with my premierexl when it's configured for both cable and ota - when i reconfigure for cable only, no "tba".
> 
> it's been like this for 2 years or more...




KBrack said:


> I seem to have cured my TBA issue...once I ran the antenna only Guided Setup, I've been fine.




randywalters said:


> How long have you been TBA-free since going Antenna only?
> 
> There are at least two other Premiere owners on TCF who are having the exact same TBA issue despite being Antenna Only...It's been theorized that TBA only happens to those who are both Cable & Antenna, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Maybe it does reduce the chance of getting a TBA strike though. It just seems to random.



this has been an ongoing discussion in this thread. some agree they appear to be different issues, others report success configuring their premier for "ota only" or "cable only".

i'm not completely convinced either way, since the issues are ongoing. my initial suspicion was an issue that began small, grew over time, and is getting worse.

there are distinct differences, though, my issue is random tba for intermittent blocks of hours or certain days, never the entire guide, and a reboot does not correct it - it requires repeating guided setup, which only resolves it for a few days if configured for both ota & cable. others simply reboot to correct tba in their guides.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

I can report that I was seeing the issue every Thursday on my OTA+Cable Premiere. Reconfigured to Cable only a while back and haven't had it happen since. Never happened on my OTA only Premiere.


----------



## KBrack (Feb 16, 2002)

I’ve been antenna only on that Premiere since last weekend, but had seen the TBA frequency rise to almost daily on that box over the last couple of weeks. I will report back in after a longer period of time. 

I do have another OTA only Premiere that has never been hit with the issue.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

It's the weekend! Time again for our daily TBAs.

If anyone was trying to help...I saw the second one (today 7/3). I was browsing through the guide after a restart, went up a page and the screen froze for 30 sec, went back to full screen tv. Then when I pushed guide again, TBA !!!

Edit: After the 4th TBA in about 2 hours, I am now doing the clear program info and to do list before those helpful support folks suggest it.
My correspondence with them will consist of FIX THIS PROBLEM OR STOP CHARGING ME.

*TBA's (Premiere XL w/OTA & Cable)*
_2/23 (twice in a few hours), 4/29, 5/6, 5/27_
_6/3, 6/18, 6/19, 6/24, *6/25 (NOW 3 TIMES IN LESS THAN 90 min)*_
_6/27, 7/1, 7/2, 7/3 (*4 TIMES IN 2 HRS*)_
*SPONTANEOUS RESTART!*
_6/23_


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Why won't this guy stand
up and take responsibility?*


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

My Premier is OTA and cable. It is probably my third Tivo, and probably my last unless they actually my fix this problem. I have had about two months free of problems, but in the last week I've had to restart 7-10 times.

I would think Tivo will be losing sales over this. If I were looking for a new DVR, Tivo would be going down the list since they can't fix what appears to be a simple problem.


----------



## MNBobTA (Jul 4, 2017)

Add me to the list. I have a Premier XL configured for both cable and OTA.

This problem has been going on for over a year and getting worse. In the last day or two, it has been as drcos reported above. I can't keep the guide for more than 30 minutes!

I have read this entire thread. Thanks to all that posted above. I am going to reconfigure to cable only to see if that helps.


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

So in doing the 'clear program data & to do list' - it restarted almost immediately and gave me an 'installing system update' screen. Then took about 10 mins to clear the guide. It restarted with no data, and after a forced connection and a few hours of loading, I have data. And still do this morning (about 10 hrs later).
Is software version new ? 20.7.1.RC2-01-2-748


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

drcos said:


> Is software version new ? 20.7.1.RC2-01-2-748


New in March 2017.

20.7.2 is now asking for test sites, but no release notes yet.


----------



## MNBobTA (Jul 4, 2017)

That is the software version I have. Not sure when it was put in.

I reconfigured to cable only and the guide has been ok for over 2 hours. I am hoping for good luck!


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

drcos said:


> So in doing the 'clear program data & to do list' - it restarted almost immediately and gave me an 'installing system update' screen. Then took about 10 mins to clear the guide. It restarted with no data, and after a forced connection and a few hours of loading, I have data. And still do this morning (about 10 hrs later).
> *Is software version new ? 20.7.1.RC2-01-2-748*


I just checked my "TiVo3".. it shows that same version. And it had the "All TBA's" condition as recently as 07/01.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have 20.7.1RC2-01-2-746 And my 2nd TBA in 3 days. So you did get some sort of update


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> I have 20.7.1RC2-01-2-746 And my 2nd TBA in 3 days. So you did get some sort of update


Looks like the same version to me. The last 3 digits are related to the TiVo model (and the TSN number).

Scott


----------



## PetePac (Feb 15, 2017)

Has any one ever ask TiVo for a credit or money back or this problem?


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Hey Meatball!
Yeah YOU..
*









*If you can't fix the freakin' problem,
could you AT LEAST make it so it doesn't take
20 BUTTON PRESSES to RESET
the flippin' TiVo???*


----------



## zoomzoom71 (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm currently setup for OTA & Cable. I'm fine with going back to Cable only, but I forgot where to do that. Can one of you tell me where that setting is?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

zoomzoom71 said:


> I'm currently setup for OTA & Cable. I'm fine with going back to Cable only, but I forgot where to do that. Can one of you tell me where that setting is?


Help->Restart & Reset->Guided Setup. That's the easiest place. You may find cable only is 12 days ahead for the guide. With both it seems to be 13 days.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

For the first time, a restart came back with "tba". This is also my first "2 days in a row" with no guide. Should I unplug or restart from HELP?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i doubt it would make a difference either way, but a second reboot wouldn't hurt before going to the next step - repeat guided setup.


----------



## zoomzoom71 (Sep 7, 2013)

Now that I've gone thru the guided setup again to remove Antenna channels, then rebooted, I've gotten past 3 days and still have a working guide. Hope this lasts!


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

zoomzoom71 said:


> Now that I've gone thru the guided setup again to remove Antenna channels, then rebooted, I've gotten past 3 days and still have a working guide. Hope this lasts!


Please be sure to report back with updates on your experience with this.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

And you guys are ACTUALLY PAYING for this crap? What a laugh :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## zoomzoom71 (Sep 7, 2013)

ncsercs said:


> And you guys are ACTUALLY PAYING for this crap? What a laugh :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Actually, no. But thanks for tryin' out.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

ncsercs said:


> And you guys are ACTUALLY PAYING for this crap? What a laugh :laughing::laughing::laughing:


coming from a multiple hr-24 user, and directv customer, are you _really_ sure you have room to laugh???


----------



## KBrack (Feb 16, 2002)

randywalters said:


> How long have you been TBA-free since going Antenna only?
> 
> There are at least two other Premiere owners on TCF who are having the exact same TBA issue despite being Antenna Only. One guy had posted in the Tivo Help forum a few months back and i'd PM'd him to join this thread but go no response (and he didn't post it here). It's been theorized that TBA only happens to those who are both Cable & Antenna, but that doesn't seem to be the case. Maybe it does reduce the chance of getting a TBA strike though. It just seems to random.


Oh, Randy, how did you know. I've gotten the TBA bug on the Premiere that I set up for antenna only. The first time, I thought it might have been a fluke, because it recognized that the cable card had been removed during the restart process and required me to re-run Guided Setup. However, I just had another one today and then had a normal restart. I had planned to put a WeMo switch on the device, so I could be one click or Alexa command away from a restart. Guess I'll go ahead and do that.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

KBrack said:


> Oh, Randy, how did you know. I've gotten the TBA bug on the Premiere that I set up for antenna only....


So it appears that this whole issue is directly tied to the OTA portion of the Guide? It seems that no one that is Cable-Only has this issue. It seems to be confined to Cable/OTA or OTA-only configurations. I didn't have and TBA episodes yesterday to report. That was the first day in a week or two that I didn't have any. However this morning TiVo2 was completely immune to commands from the remote. The channel it was tuned to displayed on the TV, but I couldn't change channel or do any other function (except TV volume). All was fine after pulling the plug . . .


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

My OTA Premiere has never had the problem, only my OTA & Cable Premiere.


----------



## alexofindy (Apr 16, 2010)

I have this problem as well, on a Premiere XL configured for both OTA and Cable. Thus far, restarts bring back the guide for a few days; the "delete program guide and todo list" procedure well described in this forum seems to bring it back for weeks, but is not a permanent cure, and of course takes several hours to carry out. 

In the past the incidents I logged with Tivo support did not yield helpful responses, but today Tivo responded:

"We are aware of this issue on Premiere DVRs losing the program guide. Restarting the DVR restored the guide information temporarily. Our Software Engineers have already tracked down the cause of this problem and should be fixed in the next software update which should be rolled out one late August. We apologize for the inconvenience this issue has caused."

So, August is not that far away, and I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

*So this morning I wake up to full TBA condition on TiVo2, TiVo3, and TiVo4.
60 BUTTON PRESSES LATER and they are all rebooting.
I'm hoping that the info included in alexofindy's post above is not yet another
lie by Rovi/TiVo.*


----------



## KBrack (Feb 16, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> My OTA Premiere has never had the problem, only my OTA & Cable Premiere.


I also have a OTA only that has never been hooked up to cable and (fingers crossed) it has never had the issue. I was hoping that dropping cable and re-running guided setup would fix my other TiVo, but seems that isn't the case.


----------



## zoomzoom71 (Sep 7, 2013)

I've gone 12 days since removing OTA channels from my guide and I still have a functioning guide. No TBA's.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Got my 16th TBA this morning. It's been 22 days since my last one. Cable & OTA.

I recently added a WeMo Mini smart plug on my Premiere and i've been waiting for a chance to use it.

So i'm going to go to work and let it finish recording my morning shows until they end at 9AM, then i'll kill power to Tivo via my phone App to reboot it remotely.

Edit - Ok I shut off my WeMo outlet via my phone app from work about 9:50 AM then turned it back on and that rebooted the Tivo. Within 5 minutes of rebootage, my App re-connected and let my set an upcoming test recording for 10am. That, and another 10am recording that i'd previously scheduled both recorded without a hitch. 

Hoping the above post about Tivo fixing this in August comes true, but the WeMo method works for now. I can even just use the WeMo App to reboot my Tivo from now on (for whatever reason) - it's faster than going through the Tivo Help menu to get to the Restart option ha ha. Takes just three button presses with the WeMo.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Well whattya know, for the 2nd time now i've gotten TBA two days in a row (Yesterday, and now again this morning).


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Well whattya know, for the 2nd time now i've gotten TBA two days in a row (Yesterday, and now again this morning).


Well, look at the bright side...
You'll get to goose your TiVo again with your WeMo thingy.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I just hit "record" and my Premiere says no go. it seems scheduled recordings take place but when guide is TBA, you cant just hit record!!


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> I just hit "record" and my Premiere says no go. it seems scheduled recordings take place but when guide is TBA, you cant just hit record!!


That's correct.

And i don't think you can schedule a Manual recording either when the Guide is TBA (i think i tried that once but no-go).

Edit - you CAN schedule a Manual Recording while the Guide is solid TBA, and can use this method while watching a live broadcast in place of pressing the Record button (see my TBA #18 post a few posts down).

.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

I have two TIVO Premiere 4 machines. They both have this problem with the Guide displaying TBA. After rebooting the Guide lasts less than 24 hours. The problem is very wide spread, even though TIVO reps suggest it isn't There is nothing wrong with my system. Both TIVO guide problems started at the same time. Clear and re-do the to do list and Guide do not help. Neither does running guided set up again. It is a software issue in the last update in late 2016 and TIVO refuses do fix it, even though they claim they are "working on it". The machine is unusable for recording without a guide. Even if you set up a manual recording, the recording is cancelled if the guide is not present. All the info on the channel banners, displayed when you change a channel, are 100% current, so the info IS IN the machine, just not displayed in the guide. TIVO's customer service totally sucks. They are good at raising prices though. My problem has been going in for more than 6 months.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

yeansla said:


> Just spoke to "Jack" at tivo technical. Claims they're working on a fix that will be implemented sometime in June, this month. Btw, I have an ota/cable premiere, and 10 minutes ago restarted it which "cured" (ha!) the current TBA issue.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

It's almost August and both my machines are totally useless, for recording, with no guide.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

LT2211 said:


> I have two TIVO Premiere 4 machines. They both have this problem with the Guide displaying TBA. After rebooting the Guide lasts less than 24 hours. The problem is very wide spread, even though TIVO reps suggest it isn't There is nothing wrong with my system. Both TIVO guide problems started at the same time. Clear and re-do the to do list and Guide do not help. Neither does running guided set up again. It is a software issue in the last update in late 2016 and TIVO refuses do fix it, even though they claim they are "working on it". The machine is unusable for recording without a guide. Even if you set up a manual recording, the recording is cancelled if the guide is not present. All the info on the channel banners, displayed when you change a channel, are 100% current, so the info IS IN the machine, just not displayed in the guide. TIVO's customer service totally sucks. They are good at raising prices though. My problem has been going in for more than 6 months.


Is your configuration OTA only, Cable Only, or Both?


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

What is your software version? Premiere Series 4. To see this, click settings, then, account info, then system info, look for software version. I have 20.7.1 RC2-01-2-746 anyone have a different/newer version?


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> Is your configuration OTA only, Cable Only, or Both?


Both OTA and Cable. This is why I don't want to get rid of the Premiere series 4. The later machines don't allow use of both cable and OTA simultaneously. IE Boldt.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

LT2211 said:


> Both OTA and Cable. This is why I don't want to get rid of the Premiere series 4. The later machines don't allow use of both cable and OTA simultaneously. IE Boldt.


exactly, it's the reason i still have my pxl.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

Yes. This is the main reason I don't get a Bolt. CometTV is 19-7 OTA in Detroit and Comcast refuses to carry it. I love old sci-fi and record/TiVo all the old movies and tv shows off this gem of a channel. Everything else I get from Comcast...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Ummph. Got my 18th TBA this morning (most recent ones were on 7/20, 7/19, 6/27, 6/25 . . . ) 

So while i was TBA, i scheduled a Manual Recording to start at 7:00 AM to see if it records or not. It scheduled OK and it appeared in my To Do List as it normally does. 

Then at 7:00 AM the Manual Recording did record normally, so at least i now know i can schedule Manual Recordings while the Guide is solid TBA. 

I did another experiment - at 7:05 i changed to channel FS1 then hit the Record button, but got the Scheduling Error message that my request could not be processed. (M305) and the show would not record. So while watching the FS1 show live at 7:10 AM, i scheduled a Manual Recording to start at 7:06 AM and it started recording from the from the 7:06 mark so that is a workaround to pressing the Record button while watching a show. 

Now i get to use my WeMo smart plug App to restart my Tivo later this morning from work after my morning recordings end. Fun !


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm still rebooting both my machines. I went from Cable to only OTA with my move from Denver to Alabama. Is the problem only if you have both Cable and OTA? Because right now, I only have OTA with maybe some cable recording saved and old season passes from cable. I wonder if I did a complete wipe if this would fix it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

my guide tba issues always appeared following a daily connection and the loading of new data, i've never considered recordings or 1p's as being related to the tba issue.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Maybe not. I'll do a complete wipe today and see what happens over the next week. I can lose my recording and season passes. I will put them back.


----------



## sakura panda (Apr 6, 2004)

I've been having the TBA issue and found this thread because of it. I didn't have it before, when it was OTA only. We recently switched to cable, and that's when it started (for us.) It hasn't been a huge hardship, since it still records scheduled recordings and I've gotten into the habit of checking the guide before I go into the Now Playing list, so that I can restart it right away if necessary. (I am only restarting; we have not performed clear and delete or guided setup.)We ordered a Bolt, and once we get it hooked up to cable, this Premiere will be moving to the TV that has the cable DVR, so we might put it back to OTA only to see if that is better. I was hoping to get rid of the cable DVR, but if having two sources is going to be such a problem, I might be better off keeping both boxes.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Since I don't have one of those fancy WeMo thingys, I had to do 20 button presses to accomplish the reset...
including giving Rovi/TiVo three of these . . .*


----------



## zoomzoom71 (Sep 7, 2013)

zoomzoom71 said:


> I've gone 12 days since removing OTA channels from my guide and I still have a functioning guide. No TBA's.


I'm now at 20 days since removing OTA channels from my guide, and I have experienced no TBA's, since then.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Ummph. Got my 18th TBA this morning (most recent ones were on 7/20, 7/19, 6/27, 6/25 . . . )
> 
> So while i was TBA, i scheduled a Manual Recording to start at 7:00 AM to see if it records or not. It scheduled OK and it appeared in my To Do List as it normally does.
> 
> ...


Just a note on manual recording. If it is recorded or you attempt to play it with TBA in the guide, it may not work. I set CBS morning news to record on manual and each morning, and for 4days, it was not there when I tried to play it. I checked the "to do list" and it indicated cancelled by user, which is not true, I did not cancel it. I happen to check the guide and it was in TBA mode and it had been for more than four days. I rebooted to obtain the guide. Then I checked "my shows" (recorded programs) and the news for the last 4 days was present and usable. Not sure why it works this way but it does. So if you attempted to do a manual recording and it doesn't show up, make sure the guide is not in TBA mode. Also any repeat manual recording, as mine was, set to record every day, will show up in season pass as manual repeat, if you need to modify or delete it.Any time a manual record does not show up, when you think it should be there, check the guide and reboot as needed.

You can use the manual record to record just about any show and do repeat recordings as long as you know the time, date and channel. I have a Premiere Series 4, OTA and Cable. I am not sure this will work with other model TIVO machines.


----------



## HenryPolk87 (Nov 29, 2016)

Channel 9 WFTV abc in Orlando has To be announce for months in guide. Any idea when that be fix?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

HenryPolk87 said:


> Channel 9 WFTV abc in Orlando has To be announce for months in guide. Any idea when that be fix?


have you reported the lineup issue online?

Report a Lineup Issue​


----------



## HenryPolk87 (Nov 29, 2016)

NorthAlabama said:


> have you reported the lineup issue online?
> 
> Report a Lineup Issue​


Yes. It happened again. So I will go and report again.


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

sakura panda said:


> We ordered a Bolt, and once we get it hooked up to cable, this Premiere will be moving to the TV that has the cable DVR, so we might put it back to OTA only to see if that is better. I was hoping to get rid of the cable DVR, but if having two sources is going to be such a problem, I might be better off keeping both boxes.


I'm sure TiVo would like for everyone to buy new boxes. Besides not wanting to reward horrible service, I've provided TiVo feedback on multiple occasions, first for Roamio and then Bolt, regarding the need for dual source OTA/Cable support. Clearly it's not something they care about.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

My Premiere got the new software update overnight, it's now version 20.7.2.RC22-01-2-746 

Menus look a little cleaner, selections that were previously highlighted in yellow are now white, folder and recording icons look a little different, and navigating the menus is a little quicker. 

But now the little Tivo guy is just a gray shadow figure and no longer has a face so that's sad. At least i have my little Tivo doll in the corner.

And no TBA this morning ha ha. Lets hope this new update fixes that issue !


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> My Premiere got the new software update overnight,
> it's now version 20.7.2.RC22-01-2-746 ....... Lets hope this new update fixes that issue !


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I just checked my four Premiers. Unfortunately I have no updates yet.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> I just checked my four Premiers. Unfortunately I have no updates yet.


They tend to do a soft roll-out so as not to overload their servers. Some guys got their update a day before i did.

Try forcing a connection on one/some/all of your Tivos, maybe that will initiate the update.

20.7.2 has arrived!

.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> ... Try forcing a connection on one/some/all of your Tivos, maybe that will initiate the update.


I just tried on TiVo2 and Tivo3, but no luck. I may try the others later, or just wait it out.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

randywalters said:


> My Premiere got the new software update overnight, it's now version 20.7.2.RC22-01-2-746
> 
> Menus look a little cleaner, selections that were previously highlighted in yellow are now white, folder and recording icons look a little different, and navigating the menus is a little quicker.
> 
> ...


20.7.2.RC22-01-2-746

My current is the same except 7.1 where yours is 7.2. Keep us informed on the TBA issue. We can hope for the best.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

LT2211 said:


> 20.7.2.RC22-01-2-746
> 
> My current is the same except 7.1 where yours is 7.2. Keep us informed on the TBA issue. We can hope for the best.


Mine ends "-748", but otherwise is still at 20.7.1


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> Mine ends "-748", but otherwise is still at 20.7.1


746 is a 500GB or 320GB two tuner Premiere. 748 is a Premiere XL.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> 746 is a 500GB or 320GB two tuner Premiere. 748 is a Premiere XL.


Thanks Joe. I knew the last few digits signified something.. but I couldn't remember what.


----------



## Taget (Jul 2, 2012)

Like most of you have been having these issues for awhile. Since February. Called and learned the little tricks for making it go away. At first just rebooted which caused the time between reboots to shorten until they were virtually every day. Then "Repeat Guided Setup" which takes a long time and finally of course "Clear Programming Info & To Do List" which seemed to be the happy medium.

Then three weeks ago I had the typical TBAs. So did the usual reboot. Then when that didn't click the "clear program information" when THAT didn't work (as in TBAs came back within hours) I did "Repeat Guided Setup." And even then that didn't work.

So I called up customer service pretty angry. After all my premiere isn't really THAT old. And I did pay a really ridiculous sum when you include that lifetime subscription. CSR drone had me do the clear progam info" and "repeat guide setup" again which did nothing. Said they were "aware of the issue" and there should be a fix "soon."

Which of course was little comfort and I said they have been saying the same thing for 6 months. She said she heard they were going to start swapping out premieres if there wasn't a fix soon and she would check with her manager. Came back to say they were not doing that yet and were still trying to fix it. Also said to try to do a "connect to tivo service" and that might help and let me go. And it actually did fix it which seemed a bit odd since when the TBA issue first cropped up it often was a surefire way to break the program guide.

Of course you should take nothing a CSR says as gospel as they are often the last (rather than the first) to be informed of much. But sending out some refurbed bolts would seem cheaper than actually paying people to try fix a problem that they still after all this time seem to have no idea how to fix.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

Taget said:


> Like most of you have been having these issues for awhile. Since February. Called and learned the little tricks for making it go away.


Those tricks only make it go away temporarily, but the TBAs always come back.



> At first just rebooted which caused the time between reboots to shorten until they were virtually every day.


That doesn't seem to be happening to others in this thread.



> Then "Repeat Guided Setup" which takes a long time and finally of course "Clear Programming Info & To Do List" which seemed to be the happy medium.


Most of us have tried rerunning GS and CPTDL etc but that apparently has no effect of the frequency of getting a TBA strike, nor does it prevent them from coming back. It's just a waste of time.



> Then three weeks ago I had the typical TBAs. So did the usual reboot. Then when that didn't click the "clear program information" when THAT didn't work (as in TBAs came back within hours) I did "Repeat Guided Setup." And even then that didn't work.


The timing of people's TBAs is pretty much random - some users randomly have gotten multiple TBAs in one day, others have gotten them two days in a row, others have gone a month or two between TBAs, and everything else inbetween. My TBA strikes are all over the map and no amount of rerunning Guided Setup or clearing and deleting has any effect on them returning at random intervals.

Doing all these "tricks" and "procedures" and "fixes" seems to be an exercise in futility so now i just restart the box if i wake up to a Guide full of solid TBAs.



> So I called up customer service pretty angry. After all my premiere isn't really THAT old. And I did pay a really ridiculous sum when you include that lifetime subscription. CSR drone had me do the clear progam info" and "repeat guide setup" again which did nothing. Said they were "aware of the issue" and there should be a fix "soon."





> She said she heard they were going to start swapping out premieres if there wasn't a fix soon and she would check with her manager. Came back to say they were not doing that yet and were still trying to fix it.


First i've heard of any mention of swapping out Premieres but that sounds like their usual bullcrap (i doubt they have any Premieres left anyway). Even if they did, this TBA issue isn't terminal and is certainly not worth losing all of our recorded shows by swapping out our boxes, and they would have the same software as our existing boxes so they'd have the same TBA problem anyway.



> Also said to try to do a "connect to tivo service" and that might help and let me go. And it actually did fix it which seemed a bit odd since when the TBA issue first cropped up it often was a surefire way to break the program guide.


These things connect to the Tivo Service every night as it is and we still randomly get TBAs so it does no good to force a connection anyway. And the ironic thing is that the TBA is triggered by that very nightly connection.



> Of course you should take nothing a CSR says as gospel as they are often the last (rather than the first) to be informed of much. But sending out some refurbed bolts would seem cheaper than actually paying people to try fix a problem that they still after all this time seem to have no idea how to fix.


Some of us have the Premiere because we use both Antenna and Cable simultaneously, which the Bolt (and Roamio) cannot do. Personally i would not accept either of the newer models if it meant giving up my 2-tuner Premiere.

I am however considering getting a Roamio Pro for cable-only as i'm feeling the need for having 6 tuners on my primary Tivo in the man-room, then move my Premiere to secondary status and use it with Antenna-only. Not related in any way to the TBA issue.

They just need to find out what the problem is with the Premiere's software and figure out how to fix it once and for all and stop wasting our time by recommending the various "tricks", none of which work for anybody. This TBA issue did not exist on the Premieres before the Rovi takeover last September and it doesn't exist on the S3 or Roamio or Bolt so there is hope that they will fix it in August as mentioned in a previous post.

Luckily i haven't missed a single scheduled recording since this started but it has interfered with me setting up a recording from my phone when i was away from home but my WeMo plug workaround is working well as a stop-gap in the meantime.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> They just need to find out what the problem is with the Premiere's software and figure out how to fix it once and for all and stop wasting our time by recommending the various "tricks", none of which work for anybody. This TBA issue did not exist on the Premieres before the Rovi takeover last September and it doesn't exist on the S3 or Roamio or Bolt so there is hope that they will fix it in August as mentioned in a previous post.


I don't remember the exact timing, but it seems to me that (for me at least) the TBA issue roughly correlates to the changeover of the Guide from using Tribune supplied data to using Rovi supplied data. I started seeing the TBA issue in January. The Rovi takeover was last September. I believe that the Guide data was changed from Tribune to Rovi sometime between September and January. Maybe someone else knows for sure?


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> I don't remember the exact timing, but it seems to me that (for me at least) the TBA issue roughly correlates to the changeover of the Guide from using Tribune supplied data to using Rovi supplied data. I started seeing the TBA issue in January. The Rovi takeover was last September. I believe that the Guide data was changed from Tribune to Rovi sometime between September and January. Maybe someone else knows for sure?


The Rovi Guide started on Wednesday Sept 7th, 2016 (i keep a log of Tivo issues and changes). That's the day the big Rovi update occurred, and i woke up to my first-ever TBA. And a few of my regular daily morning news programs did not record as scheduled. Later that morning after the dust settled, i restarted the box and all my Guide Data re-appeared, but it was now the Rovi guide with crappy show descriptions.

That's the day that most of my Season Passes stopped working and almost all of my daily news recordings, which had been recording without issue before, were now no longer showing in my To Do List. Races that were scheduled to record the following weekend were also no longer showing in my To Do List. When i started checking my One Pass Manager, most of my entries showed No Upcoming Episodes even though they appeared in the Guide. Rovi broke our One Passes and that still continues today.

The Guide Data was stable for a few months then i got my 2nd TBA on November 11th, and have been getting them ever since. This never ever happened before the Rovi virus infected my Tivo on Sept 7th.


----------



## Richard in Marin (Jan 3, 2007)

FWIW - I have a pattern. For the last three weeks, I have gottten TBA every Saturday mid-day. Before that I was OK for about three weeks. I haven't gotten Randy's update. 
That's my story, and I'm sticking to it - - for today.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Richard in Marin said:


> FWIW - I have a pattern. For the last three weeks, I have gottten TBA every Saturday mid-day. Before that I was OK for about three weeks. I haven't gotten Randy's update.
> That's my story, and I'm sticking to it - - for today.


I have been looking for a "pattern" with mine.. 
That's one of the reasons I started compiling all of my occurrences into a single post in this thread.. in hopes that someone else would see something that I'm just not seeing.

The only pattern I see (FWIW) is that TiVo2 that normally only get used in the early morning (4:00 till 5:30am) has the least amount of TBA's.
TiVo1 is on our primary TV, and sees the most use.. ~5:00pm till 9:00pm daily (and more on weekends). It's about tied with TiVo4 for the most TBA's.
TiVo3 sees little use, maybe 90 minutes or so in the evenings.
TiVo4 is upstairs and sees almost ZERO use.. except for daily checks for TBA's. It's about tied with TiVo1 for the most TBA's.

Anybody see any patterns developing?


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Still no software update as of this morning. But the TBA's are rampant as ever, as indicated in my "TBA log" post. To anyone that has received the software update: Have they reduced the number of button presses required to do a Restart? Hopefully down to two or three?


----------



## drcos (Jul 20, 2001)

Well, almost 4 weeks without TBA until yesterday (Saturday morning)...
Waiting on .2 update as well now.

*TBA's (Premiere XL w/OTA & Cable)*
_2/23 (twice in a few hours), 4/29, 5/6, 5/27_
_6/3, 6/18, 6/19, 6/24, *6/25 (NOW 3 TIMES IN LESS THAN 90 min)*_
_6/27, 7/1, 7/2, 7/3 (*4 TIMES IN 2 HRS*)_
_7/30 (*WE'RE BACK!*)_
*SPONTANEOUS RESTART!*
_6/23_[/QUOTE]


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

WS65711 said:


> Still no software update as of this morning. But the TBA's are rampant as ever, as indicated in my "TBA log" post. To anyone that has received the software update: Have they reduced the number of button presses required to do a Restart? Hopefully down to two or three?


Did you sign up on the Priority page to get it earlier during the roll out?

I doubt they are going to drastically reduce the menu depth to get to restart. I just checked and it takes 13 on the older devices (Roamio/Mini which should be the same as your Premiere) and 12 on the Bolt which already has the new updated menu. Hopefully you are taking advantage of the shortcuts go to the bottom of the list which saves keystrokes. (The count included starting with hitting the TiVo button but there may be other shortcuts to get there faster).

Scott


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> Did you sign up on the Priority page to get it earlier during the roll out?
> 
> I doubt they are going to drastically reduce the menu depth to get to restart. I just checked and it takes 13 on the older devices (Roamio/Mini which should be the same as your Premiere) and 12 on the Bolt which already has the new updated menu. Hopefully you are taking advantage of the shortcuts go to the bottom of the list which saves keystrokes. (The count included starting with hitting the TiVo button but there may be other shortcuts to get there faster).
> 
> Scott


No, I'm not on the Priority list.

It takes me 20 button presses to do the restart. I wasn't aware of any shortcuts.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

[


> I doubt they are going to drastically reduce the menu depth to get to restart. I just checked and it takes 13 on the older devices (Roamio/Mini which should be the same as your Premiere) and 12 on the Bolt which already has the new updated menu. Hopefully you are taking advantage of the shortcuts go to the bottom of the list which saves keystrokes. (The count included starting with hitting the TiVo button but there may be other shortcuts to get there faster). Scott


You're correct - it's still 13 presses to Restart from the menu (using the shortcut twice). Same as before this update.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> No, I'm not on the Priority list.
> 
> It takes me 20 button presses to do the restart. I wasn't aware of any shortcuts.


And you're doing this on 4 boxes at that !! You can shorten it to 13 per box using the shortcuts.

The 30-second-skip button activates the shortcuts when you're in the various menus - it skips you to the bottom or to the top when looking at your list of shows, or looking at your list of One Passes, and it even works inside Folders and in Settings menus. And when you're in the Guide (if you ever have a Guide), it skips you to the next day. If you haven't used this, it's super handy. Go into any menu then press the 30-second-skip button and see what it does for you.

When Restarting the box, when you're in Tivo Central and My Shows is highlighted at the top, press 30-second-skip button and it dumps you straight down into Settings and Messages at the bottom instead of having to arrow down several times (that's shortcut #1).

Then you arrow right once then when Settings becomes highlighted, press 30-second-skip button again and that jumps down to Standby, then you just arrow up once to help (that's shortcut #2).

OR, you can shorten it to THREE PRESSES from your phone using the fancy WeMo smart plug (neener neener neener)


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> And you're doing this on 4 boxes at that !! You can shorten it to 13 per box using the shortcuts....


Thanks, I'll have to try this. I printed your instructions to keep for future reference.
I'm really really hoping that the new update (I don't have it yet) fixes things.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> Thanks, I'll have to try this. I printed your instructions to keep for future reference.


Well you can practice using it to get to the Restart The Tivo Box point quicker then just back out instead of restarting. Have you used Skip in the various menus before?



> I'm really really hoping that the new update (I don't have it yet) fixes things.


Maybe try forcing connections on your four boxes and see if that initiates the update on any of em. You'll get it eventually, but jeepers you'd think at least ONE of your Tivos would have gotten it by now.

Since the update i've been checking this thread hoping that no-one reports getting a TBA after getting the update, but i won't feel safe until a month or two goes by without such a post.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Well you can practice ...


I've only used 30-sec skip to skip commercials, never within menus.
I forced two boxes the first day you reported the update, and the same two boxes again yesterday. As of this morning a grand total of ZERO boxes had the update. But I did have two boxes go TBA yesterday, and one of those two went TBA again today. So Rovi hasn't _completely_ forgotten about me.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Well you can practice...


No time for practice... Moments ago my wife hollers out from the family room *"No Guide!!!"*
The family room has the primary unit, that I've been calling TiVo1 in my log.
So this makes the *second* TBA today, after waking up to one on TiVo3.
My TBA Log post has been updated once again.. Current total is *50*

*EDIT: Stop the Presses!*
After posting the above I go check *TiVo3* again. It's TBA yet again!
So I go upstairs and check *TiVo4*, only to find it TBA also.
*TiVo2* is hanging on to its Guide with all its might as I am typing this.
Just before going to bed last night we find that *TiVo1* is TBA again.. second time today.
My TBA Log post has been updated once again.. New current total is *53

I believe that this makes me the Official TCF World Record holder.. with FIVE TBA's in a single day!*


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> I don't remember the exact timing, but it seems to me that (for me at least) the TBA issue roughly correlates to the changeover of the Guide from using Tribune supplied data to using Rovi supplied data. I started seeing the TBA issue in January. The Rovi takeover was last September. I believe that the Guide data was changed from Tribune to Rovi sometime between September and January. Maybe someone else knows for sure?


The change over to ROVI was a DISASTER for us. They gave us guide information for a city in Wisconsin, we live in Illinois, and none of the channel numbers matched what our cable system used. Took nearly 60 days to solve this problem. Then we were hit with the TBA issue , which still plagues us today. There is no Rhyme nor reason to it. A few weeks back, both Premiers were on TBA I rebooted both at the same time. One lasted 6 hours, the other 4 days.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

LT2211 said:


> The change over to ROVI was a DISASTER for us. They gave us guide information for a city in Wisconsin, we live in Illinois, and none of the channel numbers matched what our cable system used. Took nearly 60 days to solve this problem. Then we were hit with the TBA issue , which still plagues us today. There is no Rhyme nor reason to it. A few weeks back, both Premiers were on TBA I rebooted both at the same time. One lasted 6 hours, the other 4 days.


"Took nearly 60 days to solve this problem."

I'd say they own you a 2 month refund since the service wasn't available.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

My 746 is still on 20.7.1 and I've had to reboot it twice in the last 6 or so hours because of TBA


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

randywalters said:


> The 30-second-skip button activates the shortcuts when you're in the various menus - it skips you to the bottom or to the top when looking at your list of shows, or looking at your list of One Passes, and it even works inside Folders and in Settings menus.





randywalters said:


> OR, you can shorten it to THREE PRESSES from your phone using the fancy WeMo smart plug (neener neener neener)


In the shorter menus (except ToDo and 1Pass), I tend to use Channel Down/Up (Page Down/Up) since it does the same on a single page menu.

Also if you use kmttg, you can go to the Remote tab - Info tab, select the TiVo and select Reboot. After that just select another TiVo in the drop down and select Reboot again.

Scott


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I wiped and reset everything on Tivo. It's been 6 days and no TBA guide problems yet. I have OTA only now coming from cable. 

I didn't sign up for the new Tivo update so I don't have it yet.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

hairyblue said:


> I wiped and reset everything on Tivo. It's been 6 days and no TBA guide problems yet. I have OTA only now coming from cable.
> 
> I didn't sign up for the new Tivo update so I don't have it yet.


That's great, but I'm not sure that it really means anything. Look at the TBA data from my "TiVo2" in my log post above. It hasn't had TBA in *15* days. Yet it is configured exactly the same as the other three units. And my TiVo units 1 thru 3 were purchased at the same time, and have serial numbers close to each other. So they should be virtually identical. Go figure . . .


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

WS65711 said:


> That's great, but I'm not sure that it really means anything. Look at the TBA data from my "TiVo2" in my log post above. It hasn't had TBA in *15* days. Yet it is configured exactly the same as the other three units. And my TiVo units 1 thru 3 were purchased at the same time, and have serial numbers close to each other. So they should be virtually identical. Go figure . . .


You are right. Just wanted to give update on my experiment so far. I believe I will get the software update before I really know anything.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

hairyblue said:


> I didn't sign up for the new Tivo update so I don't have it yet.


It doesn't matter, everyone will get it during the roll-out. I was on the Priority List but got my update on the 2nd day after it was released. There are people who never signed up on the Priority List yet they got their update the first day (before me). There are other people who are signed up on the Priority List and 5 days later still haven't gotten their update.


----------



## Lewis Dalven (Aug 1, 2017)

I spoke with Tivo CS yesterday. The agent told me this TBA issue is known as "Bug# 458727" and it has been known to be affecting Premieres and XLs since mid February. They hope to have a solution by mid-August. If they don't come up with a fix by then, I plan to demand a free upgrade to something that works.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

To those that have received the 20.7.2 update:
Does it pop up a message and tell you it updated? Or do you have to go check for it?
I've been checking for it, but if it will inform me on its own I'll stop wasting my time looking.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

in premieres, i would imagine the greyed tivo avatar in tivo central (and other menus) would be something to look for, once the update has completed - also, the change from a yellow highlight bar to white in menus and my shows.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

NorthAlabama said:


> in premieres, i would imagine the greyed tivo avatar in tivo central (and other menus) would be something to look for, once the update has completed - also, the change from a yellow highlight bar to white in menus and my shows.


Thanks. I'll just keep an eye out for those indicators, and only go to System Info to confirm if it appears that there was actually an update.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> in premieres, i would imagine the greyed tivo avatar in tivo central (and other menus) would be something to look for, once the update has completed - also, the change from a yellow highlight bar to white in menus and my shows.


Yes, that's exactly what i saw when i got the update.

I don't like that the little black Tivo guy is now a gray faceless shadow of his former self, and i liked the yellow highlight bar as it immediately draws my eye to it since it's the only yellow thing in the menus. These are about the only things i don't like about the new look. The other changes are fine.


----------



## ithinkitscharlie1 (Aug 2, 2017)

Lewis Dalven said:


> I spoke with Tivo CS yesterday. The agent told me this TBA issue is known as "Bug# 458727" and it has been known to be affecting Premieres and XLs since mid February. They hope to have a solution by mid-August. If they don't come up with a fix by then, I plan to demand a free upgrade to something that works.


They have been telling me this since May..."it should be fixed by next month."


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

WS65711 said:


> To those that have received the 20.7.2 update:
> Does it pop up a message and tell you it updated? Or do you have to go check for it?
> I've been checking for it, but if it will inform me on its own I'll stop wasting my time looking.


No message pops up, but the interface has changed to match the bolt interface and it's significantly faster in my opinion. Another user reported that their 4 tuner premiere has skip mode, but I have not received skip mode. I think they deploy skip mode in waves outside the release, but another user thinks the dual tuner premiere won't get skip mode.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

shwru980r said:


> No message pops up, but the interface has changed to match the bolt interface and it's significantly faster in my opinion. Another user reported that *their 4 tuner premiere has skip mode*, but I have not received skip mode. I think they deploy skip mode in waves outside the release, but another user thinks *the dual tuner premiere won't get skip mode*.


All four of mine are 2-tuner Premier XL's. Just gimme a flippin' reliable Guide that I don't have to reset every day or two. They can keep skip-mode!


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

randywalters said:


> I was on the Priority List but got my update on the 2nd day after it was released. There are people who never signed up on the Priority List yet they got their update the first day (before me). There are other people who are signed up on the Priority List and 5 days later still haven't gotten their update.


I'm convinced that the Priority List sign-up as it stands now on their website does nothing. The only time I have ever had any sort of priority update request work in a noticeable fashion was when Margret Schmidt was accepting service numbers via email back in 2012.

At the very least the support centers should prioritize the service numbers of people with open support cases for bugs addressed by the release. When I made this explicit request for my unit the clueless support rep didn't even know that TiVo did staggered roll-outs! He thought all units got the update at the same time, so why would one need to prioritize? It's pretty bad when support doesn't even know how the software gets distributed.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

> Notes: All four TiVo's are configured for both Antenna and Cable.


Have you considered re-configuring one of your Tivos for Cable ONLY and delete all the Antenna channels to see if eliminates or reduces the TBAs on that unit?

We can feel your frustration in your posts, it must be maddening to continually chase the TBA Monster around your house.

One hopeful note - so far i haven't spotted anyone with the new 20.7.2 update reporting a TBA but it's only been 10 days since the rollout started. I cringe every morning as i press the Guide button.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

I've gotten 3 TBAs in the last week. I don't want cable only; that's why I keep this Premier. Still waiting on new software. Anybody with new software get TBAs? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

MMG said:


> I've gotten 3 TBAs in the last week. I don't want cable only; that's why I keep this Premier.


the cable/ota integrated guide is the reason i purchased and have kept my pxl, too.

i don't believe anyone was suggesting this as a permanent workaround, but as troubleshooting for one of WS65711's 4 premieres, to see if it indeed fixes the issue for that 1 individual box.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> *Have you considered re-configuring one of your Tivos for Cable ONLY and delete all the Antenna channels to see if eliminates or reduces the TBAs on that unit?*
> 
> We can feel your frustration in your posts, it must be maddening to continually chase the TBA Monster around your house.
> 
> One hopeful note - so far i haven't spotted anyone with the new 20.7.2 update reporting a TBA but it's only been 10 days since the rollout started. I cringe every morning as i press the Guide button.


Yes.. I have considered trying that. But then I look at my data points for *TiVo2*.. and wonder why it seems to exist in an Alternate Universe?
At this point I'm just hoping that the *Great and Powerful RoVi* sees fit to bless me with 20.7.2 in the near future.
But maybe they're afraid that if my data log continues to grow, it will expose that their guy behind the curtain doesn't really know what he's doing . . .


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

This may mean nothing, but I checked my OTA/cable Premiere today after its guide update. It extends to 8/18. My Roamio also extends to 8/18, but its System Information says 8/17. I've checked twice.

Premiere is 20.7.1, Roamio is 20.7.2.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

is 8/17 the last _full_ day? the last date in my guide data generally only lists until 6pm, and this might explain the discrepancy?


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

My Premiere system info screen says Program Information to: Friday August 18, and my actual Guide goes to Aug 18 at 9:00 am.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> is 8/17 the last _full_ day? the last date in my guide data generally only lists until 6pm, and this might explain the discrepancy?


My guide day has always ended at 2pm EDT and 1pm EST. TiVo Online is a few hours further.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> My guide day has always ended at 2pm EDT and 1pm EST. TiVo Online is a few hours further.


i can't remember when my guide data shifted to ending at 6pm on the final day, it was a long while ago (maybe years).

before i forced a connection, sys info reported guide data to 8/16, guide ended 6pm 8/16.

following the connection, sys info reports guide data to 8/18, guide ends 6pm 8/18, so it looks like i've caught up.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> No time for practice... Moments ago my wife hollers out from the family room *"No Guide!!!"*
> The family room has the primary unit, that I've been calling TiVo1 in my log.
> So this makes the *second* TBA today, after waking up to one on TiVo3.
> My TBA Log post has been updated once again.. Current total is *50*
> ...


*Well... I just  SMASHED  through last weeks record with  SIX  so far today.. And the day is still young!!!

I'm thinking that the Rovi Servers must distribute a fixed number of TBA's per day. So as some users are updated to the new software, us pee-on's that have not been updated get EVEN MORE TBA's to make up the difference. Yeah.. That's it!*


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> i can't remember when my guide data shifted to ending at 6pm on the final day, it was a long while ago (maybe years).


Mine's always been 7pm or 7:30pm EST on the final day. I had data through the 16th with the last connection being this morning at 9:05am. I went ahead and forced a connection and now have data through the 18th.

Scott


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

I'm getting one now every day. Still don't have new software. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crystaliyah27 (Nov 29, 2010)

Is Tivo going to provided any type of compensation for this ongoing issue? I've had this problem since January 2017.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Crystaliyah27 said:


> Is Tivo going to provided any type of compensation for this ongoing issue? I've had this problem since January 2017.


Maybe they will offer a deal on a roamio or a bolt if you call customer service, but the dual tuner premiere is the last Tivo that could be set up to record over the air and cable simultaneously. I've never had this issue on my dual tuner premiere, but it's been set up as OTA only since I got it 3 years ago.

The only other option to record OTA and cable simultaneously is a series 3 Tivo and you can find lifetime series 3s on ebay relatively cheap. That might be a good temporary solution until Tivo fixes the issue.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

For me, this TBA bug is mostly just an annoyance, but certainly not irritating enough to buy a whole nuther Tivo nor ask Tivo for any compensation. Just fixing the TBA bug would be compensation enough ha ha. I still like my Premiere a lot more than i liked my S3. 

My Premiere has not missed a single recording when during my 20 or so TBA periods, but it has prevented me from initiating a new recording while i was away from home. 

---------------------


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

It's been about 2 weeks since I wiped and set up one of my Tivos with just OTA. No BTA trouble yet. 

My second Tivo I had to restart twice. 

I still don't have the software update on either machine.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

shwru980r said:


> Maybe they will offer a deal on a roamio or a bolt if you call customer service, but the dual tuner premiere is the last Tivo that could be set up to record over the air and cable simultaneously. I've never had this issue on my dual tuner premiere, but it's been set up as OTA only since I got it 3 years ago.
> 
> The only other option to record OTA and cable simultaneously is a series 3 Tivo and you can find lifetime series 3s on ebay relatively cheap. That might be a good temporary solution until Tivo fixes the issue.


Can a series 3 be activated nowadays??


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> Can a series 3 be activated nowadays??


Nope.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> Can a series 3 be activated nowadays??


No but ones with lifetime should be very very cheap now.

Scott


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> Did you sign up on the Priority page to get it earlier during the roll out?
> 
> I doubt they are going to drastically reduce the menu depth to get to restart. I just checked and it takes 13 on the older devices (Roamio/Mini which should be the same as your Premiere) and 12 on the Bolt which already has the new updated menu. Hopefully you are taking advantage of the shortcuts go to the bottom of the list which saves keystrokes. (The count included starting with hitting the TiVo button but there may be other shortcuts to get there faster).
> 
> Scott


Priority page????

Where might that be??


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

LT2211 said:


> Priority page????
> 
> Where might that be??


TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.2)

Scott


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Ok... I gave in and begged for "Priority" for TiVo1, TiVo2, and TiVo3 using Scott's link.
Maybe I'll have updates in about an hour . . .
In my dreams!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

WS65711 said:


> Ok... I gave in and begged for "Priority" for TiVo1, TiVo2, and TiVo3 using Scott's link.
> Maybe I'll have updates in about an hour . . .
> In my dreams!


Since they had already started the deployment, apparently halted it for a while and are now pushing out a slightly newer version (RC24 versus RC22), it's hard to say if they are going to use the Priority list at this point, but good luck if it fixes your issue.

Scott


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

My 746 was set up for both cable and OTA, but not currently being fed an OTA signal.

I went into the menu and told it the channel lineup was wrong and went through setup again but this time selected cable only, and that seems to have eliminated the TBA problem.

I have no idea why.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

hairyblue said:


> It's been about 2 weeks since I wiped and set up one of my Tivos with just OTA. No BTA trouble yet.
> 
> My second Tivo I had to restart twice.
> 
> I still don't have the software update on either machine.


 It seems only those machines set to both OTA and Cable are effected. Perhaps it was this problem that caused TIVO to make the newer machines (Bolt), either OTA or Cable but not both. I don't have a lot of confidence in any future updates for the Premier Series. I can still record just about anything using Manual Time/Date/Channel record. It will record even if guide is set to TBA but the catch is, you don't see it on your playable list unless the guide is active at the time you want to play it. This means if at the time you want to play the manual recording, your guide is on TBA, reboot to obtain the full guide then your manual recordings will show and play. Screwed up for sure but it can be done.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

LT2211 said:


> It seems only those machines set to both OTA and Cable are effected. Perhaps it was this problem that caused TIVO to make the newer machines (Bolt), either OTA or Cable but not both. I don't have a lot of confidence in any future updates for the Premier Series. I can still record just about anything using Manual Time/Date/Channel record. It will record even if guide is set to TBA but the catch is, you don't see it on your playable list unless the guide is active at the time you want to play it. Screwed up for sure but it can be done.


Yeah, the TiVo I wiped and did OTA still is fine today. The other one has TBA. But it went from cable/OTA to just OTA. I may try to delete all season passes and re do them and see if the fixes it. That way I don't have to lose my recording.

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

unitron said:


> My 746 was set up for both cable and OTA, but not currently being fed an OTA signal.
> 
> I went into the menu and told it the channel lineup was wrong and went through setup again but this time selected cable only, and *that seems to have eliminated the TBA problem*.
> 
> I have no idea why.


Many moons ago I did all the resets and other BS that Rovi said to do to "fix" this issue. Then my 4 Premiers went for almost seven weeks without TBA. I truly believed that the problem was resolved. Then on May 8th I learned otherwise. Please see my log post at the top of this page.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> Many moons ago I did all the resets and other BS that Rovi said to do to "fix" this issue. Then my 4 Premiers went for almost seven weeks without TBA. I truly believed that the problem was resolved. Then on May 8th I learned otherwise. Please see my log post at the top of this page.


Jn my opinion the entire mess is definintely related to the Tribune to Rovi switch over. Everything worked just fine before that. I hope they saved themselves a ton of money with the change over because they caused big problems, for many customers for which they show little interest in fixing.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

Crystaliyah27 said:


> Is Tivo going to provided any type of compensation for this ongoing issue? I've had this problem since January 2017.


I doubt that any compensation or type of adjustment will be made. I expect to hear from TIVO shortly, that they no longer provide any support for the Premier 4 series, dropping it solves the problem on their end but leaves a whole bunch of customers with a huge problem.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

LT2211 said:


> Jn my opinion the entire mess is definintely related to the Tribune to Rovi switch over. Everything worked just fine before that. I hope they saved themselves a ton of money with the change over because they caused big problems, for many customers for which they show little interest in fixing.


while it appears the issue has become more widespread in recent months, i've been dealing with this for over three years, suggesting it started way before the migration to rovi guide data.


----------



## MMG (Dec 11, 1999)

NorthAlabama said:


> while it appears the issue has become more widespread in recent months, i've been dealing with this for over three years, suggesting it started way before the migration to rovi guide data.


I've had 3 TiVos since 10/1999 and can't imagine tv without one... My TBAs kicked in sporadically just after the Rovi guide switchover. It's been a lot worse the last few weeks... Over the past 18 years, I've been a beta tester for TiVo several times and they always fixed any glitches very quickly but now, it's like they've fired all those crack engineers... I really want to stay with them and have my Premiere on a switched outlet now to make rebooting easier but....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> TiVo Priority Update Request (20.7.2)
> 
> Scott


Thanks, I do now have version 20.7.2 RC24-01-2-746 showed up in the last day or two. I didn't get any notification of the change but it's there. Now we see how it works.

Thanks again


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

[


LT2211 said:


> I doubt that any compensation or type of adjustment will be made. I expect to hear from TIVO shortly, that they no longer provide any support for the Premier 4 series, dropping it solves the problem on their end but leaves a whole bunch of customers with a huge problem.


Obviously Tivo is not discontinuing support for the Series 4 so i don't know why you would even think that. Hell, they just updated our software to bring them closer to the Roamio and Bolt models.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Obviously Tivo is not discontinuing support for the Series 4 so i don't know why you would even think that. Hell, *they just updated our software* to bring them closer to the Roamio and Bolt models.


*Speak for yourself!!!*


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

> they just updated our software to bring them closer to the Roamio and Bolt models.





WS65711 said:


> *Speak for yourself!!!*


Present Company Excluded, of course 

You are more affected by this issue than anyone on the forum, so i am rooting for you to get an update that fixes things once and for all !


----------



## ithinkitscharlie1 (Aug 2, 2017)

LT2211 said:


> It seems only those machines set to both OTA and Cable are effected. Perhaps it was this problem that caused TIVO to make the newer machines (Bolt), either OTA or Cable but not both. I don't have a lot of confidence in any future updates for the Premier Series. I can still record just about anything using Manual Time/Date/Channel record. It will record even if guide is set to TBA but the catch is, you don't see it on your playable list unless the guide is active at the time you want to play it. This means if at the time you want to play the manual recording, your guide is on TBA, reboot to obtain the full guide then your manual recordings will show and play. Screwed up for sure but it can be done.


Not true. I only have OTA and up until I got this last update, I had problems with the TBA in the guide. I got the RC22 update two weeks ago and the channel guide seems to be working fine.


----------



## skierrob (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm having a different variation of tba where starting six days from now my guide just says "upcoming: (name of random show or just a blank space)" for two entire days and then goes back to normal guide data with a few tba's thrown in. See screenshot of what I'm seeing.
Any ideas on how to resolve this? I've already tried a network connection several times which succeeds. The problem also persists after a reboot of my TiVo Premiere unlike tba.
I did a clear and delete everything about two weeks ago and went to ota only due to the tba bug that everyone else is having. But now I have this new problem.
I have not yet gotten the software update.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

randywalters said:


> [
> 
> Obviously Tivo is not discontinuing support for the Series 4 so i don't know why you would even think that. Hell, they just updated our software to bring them closer to the Roamio and Bolt models.


Mine was completely screwed up since the Tribune/Rovi switch over in September of 2016. I have a hard time calling that good service. I just got the latest update (20.7.2 RC24-01-2-746) recently we shall see how it works.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

ithinkitscharlie1 said:


> Not true. I only have OTA and up until I got this last update, I had problems with the TBA in the guide. I got the RC22 update two weeks ago and the channel guide seems to be working fine.


20.7.2 RC24-01-2-746 Is the latest update


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Present Company Excluded, of course
> You are more affected by this issue than anyone on the forum, so i am rooting for you to get an update that fixes things once and for all !


No updates here yet... as of 7:00am this morning


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

skierrob said:


> View attachment 30008
> I'm having a different variation of tba where starting six days from now my guide just says "upcoming: (name of random show or just a blank space)" for two entire days and then goes back to normal guide data with a few tba's thrown in. See screenshot of what I'm seeing.
> Any ideas on how to resolve this? I've already tried a network connection several times which succeeds. The problem also persists after a reboot of my TiVo Premiere unlike tba.
> I did a clear and delete everything about two weeks ago and went to ota only due to the tba bug that everyone else is having. But now I have this new problem.
> I have not yet gotten the software update.


I think I've noticed a few entries like that in the past week or two. But I didn't really pay that much attention to them. I've got bigger (TBA) fish to fry..


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

LT2211 said:


> Mine was completely screwed up since the Tribune/Rovi switch over in September of 2016. I have a hard time calling that good service. I just got the latest update (20.7.2 RC24-01-2-746) recently we shall see how it works.


I was disputing your statement that Tivo is discontinuing support for the Series 4, not commenting on the quality of their service.

Tivo's service has sucked for years already, their technical support has been clueless for years, and they've always been slow to fix problems or issues for years. I imagine it's probably even worse now that Rovi has taken over. But there is zero evidence that they're dropping support of the Series 4.

I also got my first-ever TBA on the very first day of the Rovi switchover back in September 2016. It's obviously some sort of technical issue or guide compatibility issue with the Series 4, and maybe the randomness of how it occurs for the different users in this thread is making it hard for their experts to pin down the exact cause of the problem.

So far i don't recall seeing anyone with the new software reporting a TBA, but it's only been a few weeks so time will tell.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

skierrob said:


> View attachment 30008
> I'm having a different variation of tba where starting six days from now my guide just says "upcoming: (name of random show or just a blank space)" for two entire days and then goes back to normal guide data with a few tba's thrown in.


That is completely unrelated to the TBA issue discussed in this thread.

I have gotten the same future "Upcoming:" issue several times over the last 15 years on different Tivos, and I've also gotten this on my TWC Cable DVR so that seems to be more of a future programming data issue. It always cleared up on it's own.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

randywalters said:


> I was disputing your statement that Tivo is discontinuing support for the Series 4, not commenting on the quality of their service.
> 
> Tivo's service has sucked for years already, their technical support has been clueless for years, and they've always been slow to fix problems or issues for years. I imagine it's probably even worse now that Rovi has taken over. But there is zero evidence that they're dropping support of the Series 4.
> 
> ...


 Since they did nothing to fix it from Sept 2016 to July 2017, I concluded they were dropping support for it. However I now have upgraded software and so far so good, no problems. So if it works, I will agree you are correct, they did not drop support.


----------



## ramatsu (Apr 1, 2003)

mattyro7878 said:


> Woke up today after using Premiere and all its features last night. today no program guide, but everything else works. if it didnt connect, (which it did an 3:22am) I would only be short a day. anybody else?


I was just told by Tivo Technical support that this is a known issue for some but not all Premier boxes, open for "a couple of months," that they are still working on. Backstory:

I just acquired a second Tivo Premiere, this one with a lifetime subscription. When I fired it up, the program guide was fine, but I got a message indicating that I needed to connect with Tivo, which I think triggered an upgrade to
V 20.7.1.RC2-01-2-746.

After the upgrade, I only showed the "To be announced" on all channels. Interestingly, my other Premier, also running
V 20.7.1.RC2-01-2-746 but which doesn't have Lifetime, doesn't have this issue.

I tried all the recommended steps a bunch of times, and finally called Tivo. The tech support rep tried pushing updates that she expected to take, but though she said they would happen without my involvement, they didn't. So she had me manually connect from my end, which once again did nothing.

After lots of attempts on her part, and consultation with her supervisor, she said that "some Premiers" are having this issue, and that there is a known issue on Tivo's end that they have been working on for some time. She said I'd be notified when it was fixed, and repeated several times that I could always call them back at any time.

Those are the facts, here's some conjecture...

I hope they really are working on this, but I wonder if it's related to the Lifetime Subscription status, since my two boxes are otherwise identical, and it seems like others with this issue have Lifetime (though I haven't really gone out to look, so maybe it's affecting other boxes too.) If it's a bug that only affects Lifetime Premier boxes, and has been really hard to fix, they may be inclined to give up and just try to upsell those customers to more modern boxes. Ergo the encouragement to keep calling in if it's not fixed - why else should I call in?

What I've seen from Tivo on this kind of thing suggests that's going to look like $100 or maybe more off a new box, certainly without a Lifetime included. (I wouldn't expect them to include Lifetime on any new boxes; that's unfair in favor of the customer, really.) I really hope this isn't the conclusion of this, because I just got this box, based on its Lifetime status, and would happily run it until it dies, without all the more advanced features of newer boxes.

I'd be interested to hear from others with Premier who've been told the same thing, and whether their boxes have Lifetime subscriptions or not.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Longtime Tivo user, and I've been experiencing the TBA glitch on my Premier (OTA and Cablecard w/ Lifetime) for a while now... 6 months maybe?

I've been restarting the machine every week or two when I notice the guide data isn't up to date. It's a minor inconvenience, but still annoying! 

I really hope this can be fixed. I really don't want the cost of a new box, and hassle of getting my current cablecard to work in a different Tivo.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

ramatsu said:


> ...... I'd be interested to hear from others with Premier who've been told the same thing, and whether their boxes have Lifetime subscriptions or not.


My 4 all have Lifetime, and 3 were purchased together and have serial numbers fairly close together. I can say from experience the the TBA issue is totally random. See my Log Post.


----------



## ramatsu (Apr 1, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> My 4 all have Lifetime, and 3 were purchased together and have serial numbers fairly close together. I can say from experience the the TBA issue is totally random. See my Log Post.


Thanks! Somehow it makes me feel better knowing that it's just fate


----------



## ramatsu (Apr 1, 2003)

DaveWhittle said:


> Longtime Tivo user, and I've been experiencing the TBA glitch on my Premier (OTA and Cablecard w/ Lifetime) for a while now... 6 months maybe?
> 
> I've been restarting the machine every week or two when I notice the guide data isn't up to date. It's a minor inconvenience, but still annoying!
> 
> I really hope this can be fixed. I really don't want the cost of a new box, and hassle of getting my current cablecard to work in a different Tivo.


Yeah, I could live with that... in my case, there's nothing that will get it to show anything but TBA on all channels, even for a minute.


----------



## ramatsu (Apr 1, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> My 4 all have Lifetime, and 3 were purchased together and have serial numbers fairly close together. I can say from experience the the TBA issue is totally random. See my Log Post.


Just for clarification... so, some of your 4 Tivos have Lifetime and others don't?


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

ramatsu said:


> Just for clarification... so, some of your 4 Tivos have Lifetime and others don't?


No. All four of my Premiers have Lifetime. TiVo1, TiVo2, and TiVo3 were all purchased (new) together at the same time from Amazon and all activated with Lifetime at the same time.
TiVo4 was purchased later, separately from the others, directly from TiVo as a refurb, activated with Lifetime.

All four units are configured for OTA and Cable. However only TiVo1 and TiVo2 are currently actually _connected_ to my antenna.

TiVo2 (for some unknown reason) has considerably fewer OTA issues than the others.


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

Both of my units have Lifetime, but of the two only the one configured for Cable and OTA exhibits the issue. My other unit is Cable only and I have never seen this TBA issue on it.



WS65711 said:


> My 4 all have Lifetime, and 3 were purchased together and have serial numbers fairly close together. I can say from experience the the TBA issue is totally random. See my Log Post.


WS65711, forgive me if my memory fails me or I missed a subsequent post, did you ever try the (Randy's?) suggestion of reconfiguring one of your units for Cable only and letting it ride for a while?



DaveWhittle said:


> I really hope this can be fixed. I really don't want the cost of a new box, and hassle of getting my current cablecard to work in a different Tivo.


In case you haven't had a chance to read the many pages of posts in this thread, support has told me on multiple occasions that the TBA issue is a known problem and that they are working on a software fix. I have yet to receive the 20.7.2 release which *may* contain said fix. Others have 20.7.2 and can speak to their experiences thus far.

As for buying a new TiVo box because of this, I can tell you that I won't be doing that. Aside from refusing to pay for new hardware to fix a software issue that should in no way be hardware dependent (note I say should), none of the current hardware offerings have support for simultaneous Cable/OTA tuning - There simply is no newer TiVo offering at this time that has the functionality the Premiere has. If TiVo really wanted to sell me a new box (in general, not for this specific issue), which I was half considering around the Bolt release period, they should have listened to the feedback from me and others on this matter back when they solicited it on Roamio.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

HenryPolk87 said:


> Channel 9 WFTV abc in Orlando has To be announce for months in guide. Any idea when that be fix?


 It's correct with guide info on 7 in SD but 2 and 6 are on 2 and 6 instead of 4 and 5 where they should be along with several others in wrong place or missing. I have reported umpteen times when they actually fix are soon wrong again, sometimes the very next day every time I report they tell me redo lineup to the one I'm using.


----------



## ramatsu (Apr 1, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> No. All four of my Premiers have Lifetime.


Ah, so that's actually consistent with the paranoid theory that this ends up being how some of the oldest Lifetime boxes get end-of-lifed.

Anyone have a Premier with this problem that DOESN'T have Lifetime? That would be comforting evidence to the contrary.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

ramatsu said:


> Ah, so that's actually consistent with the paranoid theory that this ends up being how some of the oldest Lifetime boxes get end-of-lifed.


Well this TBA isn't happening on the various Series 3 or Series 2 or Series 1 models so it's certainly not some scheme to get rid of Lifetime'd Premieres. If they really wanted to do something as devious as that, there are much more effective ways to do it than this TBA thing.

This TBA issue is not nearly justification to spend hundreds of dollars to replace their Premiere with a newer series.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

forum1 said:


> Both of my units have Lifetime, but of the two only the one configured for Cable and OTA exhibits the issue. My other unit is Cable only and I have never seen this TBA issue on it.
> 
> WS65711, forgive me if my memory fails me or I missed a subsequent post, did you ever try the (Randy's?) suggestion of reconfiguring one of your units for Cable only and letting it ride for a while?


No I did not. As Randy also suggested, I did submit 3 of my 4 units for "Priority" updating though. I'm expecting the updates to arrive at any moment now . . .


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

The current score for my four Premier XL's (since 05/08/17 when this started up again for me) for full TBA condition:

*85

TiVo1: 05/08/17, 05/17/17, 05/24/17, 06/14/17, 06/28/17, 06/29/17, 07/03/17, 07/05/17, 07/06/17, 07/07/17 (Twice), 07/12/17, 07/19/17, 07/26/17, 07/27/17, 07/30/17(Twice), 07/31/17, 08/02/17, 08/03/17, 08/04/17, 08/05/17, 08/08/17, 08/09/17, 08/16/17

TiVo2: 05/28/18, 05/30/17, 06/03/17, 07/01/17/ 07/08/17, 07/16/17, 08/05/17, 08/12/17, 08/19/17, 08/20/17

TiVo3: 06/03/17, 06/17/17, 06/18/17, 06/24/17 (Twice), 07/01/17, 07/05/17, 07/16/17, 07/22/17, 07/23/17, 07/29/17, 07/30/17(Twice), 07/31/17, 08/04/17, 08/05/17(Twice), 08/19/17, 08/20/17

TiVo4: 05/18/17, 05/24/17, 05/25/17, 06/03/17, 06/16/17, 06/22/17, 06/24/17, 06/29/17, 06/30/17, 07/01/17, 07/03/17, 07/05/17, 07/14/17, 07/16/17, 07/20/17, 07/29/17, 07/30/17, 07/31/17, 08/03/17, 08/04/17(Twice), 08/05/18(Twice), 08/06/17, 08/07/17, 08/08/17, 08/10/17, 08/11/17, 08/12/17, 08/17/17(Twice)*

Notes: All four TiVo's are configured for both Antenna and Cable. Only TiVo1 and TiVo2 are currently actually connected to the antenna. Prior to 05/08/17 these four TiVo's had gone approx 7 weeks without full TBA, since I had done the "Procedure". Before that I was having many full TBA episodes each week, spread pretty evenly between my 4 TiVo's.

*All four TiVo's are on Version 20.7.2.RC24-01-2-748 as of 4:45pm 08/23/17*

Updated 08/20 to add *TWO MORE  *TBA --- this time *on TiVo2 and TiVo3*


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ramatsu said:


> Anyone have a Premier with this problem that DOESN'T have Lifetime? That would be comforting evidence to the contrary.


At this point, anyone that's a long time user here with a Premiere would probably have called TiVo to try and get lifetime on a Premiere for $99 (or at least $199) versus still being on monthly.

Scott


----------



## ramatsu (Apr 1, 2003)

randywalters said:


> Well this TBA isn't happening on the various Series 3 or Series 2 or Series 1 models so it's certainly not some scheme to get rid of Lifetime'd Premieres. If they really wanted to do something as devious as that, there are much more effective ways to do it than this TBA thing.
> 
> This TBA issue is not nearly justification to spend hundreds of dollars to replace their Premiere with a newer series.


Yeah, I was trying to phrase it to not sound like I thought they would deliberately do that (ergo calling the idea "paranoid... It's more a question of how much time and effort goes into fixing an issue with an older version vs. the business side proposing that some upgrade path is the better part of valor. I've been on both sides of that dynamic, inside tech enterprises and as a customer.

So I assume it's a valid bug that just happens to hit Premiers. Still interested in hearing about non-Lifetime units that have it.


----------



## ramatsu (Apr 1, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> At this point, anyone that's a long time user here with a Premiere would probably have called TiVo to try and get lifetime on a Premiere for $99 (or at least $199) versus still being on monthly.
> 
> Scott


Yeah, I'm a newb here, so have naively plugged away, unaware that was an option. Rats.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ramatsu said:


> Yeah, I'm a newb here, so have naively plugged away, unaware that was an option. Rats.


You've been a member since 2003 so not that new! Guess you haven't visited very often though. 

I don't think the Premiere owners have had much of an issue getting this deal especially if they are "cancelling". Some older Roamio owners have gotten the $199 offer after a couple years of paying monthly but sometimes that's depended on which CSR they get.

Scott


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I had a problem with my 2 Tivos when I went from Cable only to OTA only. I got the TBA often. I tried to run through the set up a few times (Tivo support suggested this) It didn't work. I totally wiped one of the Tivos and haven't had a problem with it for weeks now. I tried to just delete all the Season Passes but this didn't fix the TBA problem. So I have now did a complete wipe and set it back up. 

I'm writing this just as an update to my problem. I don't think the TBA will come back since I am OTA only. I hope the new Tivo update fixes the problem for everyone else.


----------



## Loren Lewis (Aug 18, 2017)

Just joined this forum. I'm a lifetime subscriber also with the TBA problem since late last year. I have also suspected that, because of the length of time it's taking with no fix in sight, it might be intentional - for TIVO to get back out of the lifetime. After reading some of the later posts, I guess that appears not to be the case - so I'll monitor this thread to stay up-to-date for any changes.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'd like to see everyone here put a note in their signature indicating which software version they are running.
As Randy has said, no one so far has indicated that they've had the full TBA condition _after_ getting the update.
But I'm still curious as to how many of us have actually received the recent update.
I've already modified my signature . . .


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> I'd like to see everyone here put a note in their signature indicating which software version they are running.
> As Randy has said, no one so far has indicated that they've had the full TBA condition _after_ getting the update.
> But I'm still curious as to how many of us have actually received the recent update.
> I've already modified my signature . . .


i would be happy to modify my signature as requested, but first i have a request of you - would you be willing to configure one of your two premieres not attached to an ota antenna for cable only by repeating guided setup, and see if it resolves the tba issue for that one premiere?


----------



## bd177 (Oct 22, 2010)

Going on 6 weeks since the new update and no tba's....


----------



## Lewis Dalven (Aug 1, 2017)

My Premiere has begun working reliably...hasn't lost the PG once this week! Is this painful episode finally over?


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Lewis Dalven said:


> My Premiere has begun working reliably...hasn't lost the PG once this week! Is this painful episode finally over?


Did you do anything different?


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Just had to jinx it didn't you?


----------



## appalledandfrustrated (Aug 20, 2017)

I've been lurking in this thread for a long time. I have a lifetime subscription, and hassled with customer support about 9 times. Recently I put a big long angry post over in the official Tivo support forum and got NO response Tivo after some particularly crappy customer support. 

Based on what I know about the business, software/firmware and the words and actions of customer service my theory is now that the TBA bug is INTENTIONAL. I believe it's designed to get more money from people with non-current generation equipment, who have already paid hundreds because they (at least in theory) loved the service so much they were willing to do so- myself included. 

This bug may be random, it may be a lot of things. But... it definitely affects non-current hardware and those who are not paying a monthly service fee. Because your box is "discontinued" Tivo no longer offers any form of warranty support.

The CSR I spoke with read me a script about recycling my Tivo, because it was now "useless and should be recycled" I was told my only recourse was to trash my old box and PAY (lucky me) the discounted rate of $199. When I explained that I got a very different story from a US based CSR 6-months ago (last time I could reach anyone in the USA) who explained this was a "known issue" and a fix was forthcoming, all I got was a re-reading of the "broken and useless" script.

We have all paid in the past, and Tivo's boxes are very reliable- they need a new way to get MORE money from their best customers and because they don't allow "Lifetime Service" to be actually- SERVICE un-tied to hardware- we can't transfer service to a new box. 

Their terrible overseas support gives the game away. They repeat over and over they are only authorized to give away a new (refurbished) box, which you can then start paying MONTHLY SERVICE or that you can buy a NEW lifetime service- and because Tivo is being benevolent for their former "lifetime" customers- you get new lifetime service (on a different box) at a discount. The price seems somewhat variable, depending on the CSR- but instead of $549 it will only cost you another $199, or $149 or $109 depending on who you get and the way the wind is blowing.

I've had this problem longer than most, and before I really got angry I decided to take a page out of the forum member HarryBlue's book and did a complete wipe and am having no problems for more than 2-weeks. The only workaround I've found so far to give any relief.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

NorthAlabama said:


> i would be happy to modify my signature as requested, but first i have a request of you - would you be willing to configure one of your two premieres not attached to an ota antenna for cable only by repeating guided setup, and see if it resolves the tba issue for that one premiere?


At this point in time I'm considering my household to be the "control sample". None of my Premiers have been updated. I continue to have one or more units going TBA on a pretty regular basis (like almost daily).
My Tivo2 has less than half of the TBA occurrences of its next closest comrade. And less than 1/3 of the occurrences of its most distant comrade. What is it about TiVo2? Back when I did the RRR (Rovi Recommended Reset) a number of months ago, I went for almost 7 weeks afterward with no TBA's. I thought that all was well with the world. In 20/20 hindsight it was a mirage.

I expect my Premiers to support OTA and Cable simultaneously, so I will leave them configured as they are until Rovi decides to bless me with the update. I will continue to be the "control sample". If Rovi updates only one of my units, I will be able to instantly compare it to the other three... except if the updated unit is TiVo2 it will take longer to compare, since TiVo2 already acts differently as it is now.

I have some reservations even for those who have already received the update and have gone several weeks without TBA, recalling that I went 7 weeks after doing the RRR. My concern is that the "update" performs a similar clearing of data as the RRR did, and the TBA issue will reappear as it did for me. I just hope that my fear is unfounded.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

My non-lifetime Premiere was TBA this morning. How do I remove the antenna availability? Is that a guided setup issue? I have my antenna on the tv for now. BTW, I haven't gotten the update yet; lovin my yellow!!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

yes, repeat guided setup, choose "cable only" when the options are given.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> I expect my Premiers to support OTA and Cable simultaneously, so I will leave them configured as they are until Rovi decides to bless me with the update. I will continue to be the "control sample". If Rovi updates only one of my units, I will be able to instantly compare it to the other three... except if the updated unit is TiVo2 it will take longer to compare, since TiVo2 already acts differently as it is now.


over the past three years i've reconfigured my tivo at least a half-dozen times, alternating between cable+ota, and cable only. with cable+ota, the problem returns within 3-5 days, with cable only, it never appears.

with multiple tivos, it might help others in troubleshooting if one of yours not using the antenna was configured to cable only to see if the problem goes away, and returns once reconfigured, as i was able to do, still allowing the others to continue as your control group once the next update is fully released.

i personally can't see how your control group would be greatly diminished by troubleshooting with one tivo, but, of course, it's your choice. while refusing allows you to continue to your repetitive large bold font rant about an issue that is now well documented, it accomplishes little for others beyond giving you this release at this point. again, your choice.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

appalledandfrustrated said:


> Based on what I know about the business, software/firmware and the words and actions of customer service my theory is now that the TBA bug is INTENTIONAL. I believe it's designed to get more money from people with non-current generation equipment, who have already paid hundreds because they (at least in theory) loved the service so much they were willing to do so- myself included.
> 
> This bug may be random, it may be a lot of things. But... it definitely affects non-current hardware and those who are not paying a monthly service fee. Because your box is "discontinued" Tivo no longer offers any form of warranty support.


Just because you think that you see a conspiracy doesn't make it true. There's plenty of even older TiVo's with lifetime service that are operating fine without being impacted by this bug (my brother and I have 3 HD's for example which are much older than your Premieres which are working fine). I'm really hoping for the Premiere owners that have been impacted by this that they do get the issue resolved as I agree that it would be very annoying to have this going on so long.



appalledandfrustrated said:


> They repeat over and over they are only authorized to give away a new (refurbished) box, which you can then start paying MONTHLY SERVICE or that you can buy a NEW lifetime service- and because Tivo is being benevolent for their former "lifetime" customers- you get new lifetime service (on a different box) at a discount. The price seems somewhat variable, depending on the CSR- but instead of $549 it will only cost you another $199, or $149 or $109 depending on who you get and the way the wind is blowing.


So they offered to give you a refurbed Roamio (Bolt?) for free and then let you get lifetime on it at one of those reduced rates? That actually seems like a very decent offer on their part given the age of your units (and lifetime service is or the life of the unit).

Scott


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, repeat guided setup, choose "cable only" when the options are given.


If I redo guided setup, will I loose all Season Passes?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

DaveWhittle said:


> If I redo guided setup, will I loose all Season Passes?


no, tivo will confirm this in the dialog during the process, tivo will also save any manual recordings you have scheduled, and if you customized the channels in your guide, it saves that, too.

the biggest downside is that your 1p's will re-record shows that had been previously recorded in the past 30 days, but it hasn't been that big of a hassle to delete them from the to do list.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> while it appears the issue has become more widespread in recent months, i've been dealing with this for over three years, suggesting it started way before the migration to rovi guide data.


But was your issue the exact same type of TBA issue being discussed in this thread where the WHOLE guide suddenly goes TBA on ALL channels? And where a simple Restart instantly and fully populates the guide going all the way out to 12-13 days till it ends?

Or was your 3-year TBA issue the different one where several channels were TBA while the rest had normal guide data? The reason i ask is because over the past several years i've had instances where a number of channels went TBA, but the majority of other channels still had normal guide data. And in these cases restarting the Tivo did not bring guide data back on the affected channels; they remained TBA for a day or two. And when these affected channels started regaining guide data, it went only a day or two out initially and took an hour or two before the next few weeks of data appeared on those channels. This was more of a channel lineup issue, and very different than the one this thread is discussing.

This particular TBA issue started for me the very day i got the Rovi upgrade. Before that, this did not happen on any of my Tivos over the past 14 years. And for virtually everybody else in this thread it started sometime after the Rovi upgrade (some of us the day of the upgrade, and the rest sometime after Thanksgiving).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

randywalters said:


> But was your issue the exact same type of TBA issue being discussed in this thread where the WHOLE guide suddenly goes TBA on ALL channels? And where a simple Restart instantly and fully populates the guide going all the way out to 12-13 days till it ends?


my issue is different...



randywalters said:


> Or was your 3-year TBA issue the different one where several channels were TBA while the rest had normal guide data? The reason i ask is because over the past several years i've had instances where a number of channels went TBA, but the majority of other channels still had normal guide data. And in these cases restarting the Tivo did not bring guide data back on the affected channels; they remained TBA for a day or two. And when these affected channels started regaining guide data, it went only a day or two out initially and took an hour or two before the next few weeks of data appeared on those channels. This was more of a channel lineup issue, and very different than the one this thread is discussing.


this. several channels for various lengths of time lose data, causing failed recordings. rebooting doesn't repopulate the guide, but it will self correct eventually with a subsequent guide update. unfortunately, sometimes multiple recordings are missed before it self corrects, so the only real solution is to perform a cgd&tld every time it appears, which isn't worth the trouble compared with dropping ota channels from the guide as a workaround.

my issue is different, especially the missed recordings, but it appears my workaround is effective for both issues, so they may be related (or, maybe not). i'm waiting for the new software hoping for relief, too.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

NorthAlabama said:


> .... i personally can't see how your control group would be greatly diminished by troubleshooting with one tivo, but, of course, it's your choice. while refusing allows you to continue to your repetitive large bold font rant about an issue that is now well documented, it accomplishes little for others beyond giving you this release at this point. again, your choice.


I don't think that any of us knows exactly how Rovi decides which TiVos they're going to update first, and which will be updated last. I'm working under the theory that mine won't all be updated the same day. The way my luck runs, if I were to reconfigure one of them THAT would be the first one to receive the update.. making the reconfig a wasted effort. And I'd have to reconfig _again_ to know if the update fixed things for me. Your experiment with yours appears at this time to be working. If you get out past 7 weeks with it prior to receiving the update I would consider it successful. I considered my RRR's to be successful after a few weeks.. but then BOOM!!! .... after 7 weeks the issue was back with a vengeance.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

WS65711 said:


> Your experiment with yours appears at this time to be working. If you get out past 7 weeks with it prior to receiving the update I would consider it successful.


while my workaround has been successful for years, it's not a fix, and i do want my ability to re-integrate ota channels back into the guide restored without recording failures.

this update is not typical, it's apparently been halted once, the update candidate version changed, then apparently halted again, so i view any tracking data as possibly not applicable to future updates, but an interesting experiment nonetheless. this update also appears independent of the priority update page, which is odd.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm never really sure that everyone in this thread is on the same page. I took the attached photos moments ago of the TV attached to the Premier I always refer to as "TiVo2". It is my latest occurrence of what I call "full TBA condition". I first saw this happen in January 2017. Am I to understand now that some in this forum have been seeing this for *years*? Understand that what you see in these pictures is what fills the entire Guide. There are no listings whatsoever. Doing a TiVo Reset or PowerDown/PowerUp fixes everything.. temporarily. I believe this is the issue that Randy had (prior to the latest update). At this point I'm wondering if Randy and myself are the only one's affected by this particular issue?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Damn WS, that reminds me of the old DHG guides. Remember how that box would advance the guide 24 hours at 2am even if there was no data for the guide? I really hope this gets fixed for you. You have suffered enough.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Damn WS, that reminds me of the old DHG guides. Remember how that box would advance the guide 24 hours at 2am even if there was no data for the guide? I really hope this gets fixed for you. You have suffered enough.


Can't say that I remember... the DHG's were like in a previous lifetime, a distant memory. Aside from the fact that I still have two of them upstairs.. 
But I wanted to post pictures of the issue I see.. maybe I've been in the wrong thread all this time?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TiVo is indicating a fix for your problem:
*Issue 458127: *Premiere may lose guide data until reboot

See:
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> TiVo is indicating a fix for your problem:
> *Issue 458127: *Premiere may lose guide data until reboot
> 
> See:
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Essential_Summary/TiVo-Software-Version-Information


Thanks Joe. But I must offer this...

*Correction-*

*Issue 458127:* Premiere will lose guide data repeatedly even after reboot.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

This thread sure got quiet. Did everyone else receive the update and have their TBA disease cured?
The Internet and Cable TV has been out at my house since a lightning strike nearby at 4:40pm on Monday. Charter is taking their sweet time with replacing an amplifier out by the street that got zapped. Several of my neighbors are out too. No TiVo updates for me until Charter gets their act together . . .


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

WS65711 said:


> Thanks Joe. But I must offer this...
> 
> *Correction-*
> 
> *Issue 458127:* Premiere will lose guide data repeatedly even after reboot.


Where did you find that correction? Did they find a new problem with the new update? The Issues link still shows the issue being fixed on the Premiere.

So far i haven't gotten any TBAs since my Premiere got updated to 20.7.2.RC22 back on July 28th. But earlier this year i have gone a few months between TBAs on the old software, so i'm hoping it really is fixed now despite that correction.


----------



## forum1 (May 25, 2011)

WS65711 said:


> This thread sure got quiet. Did everyone else receive the update and have their TBA disease cured?


I suppose some people are just more prolific than others when it comes to forum posts. I only received 20.7.2 yesterday, so it's also a bit soon for me to say much other than: Finally I have the coveted release from the exalted TiVo lords! I'm guessing that doesn't serve much purpose at this point and only makes those still waiting more frustrated. Although, I do wonder if I was at the tail end of the roll out - Just my luck. So much for those support calls! Anyway, as you and others have mentioned, now it's time to wait (at least a month, maybe two) before I start to feel comfortable that the 'full TBA with restart band-aid' issue has been properly addressed. Of course, in the meantime we can find all the new bugs the brain trust at TiVo has introduced.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

randywalters said:


> Where did you find that correction?


I read between the lines . . .

I took the link Joe posted to be a list of issues. I provided a more accurate and fitting description of *Issue 458127*.


----------



## KBrack (Feb 16, 2002)

WS65711 said:


> At this point I'm wondering if Randy and myself are the only one's affected by this particular issue?


No, that is exactly what I've been seeing. Just saw that I got the update last night, so hopefully that is the last of it.


----------



## ramatsu (Apr 1, 2003)

randywalters said:


> But was your issue the exact same type of TBA issue being discussed in this thread where the WHOLE guide suddenly goes TBA on ALL channels? And where a simple Restart instantly and fully populates the guide going all the way out to 12-13 days till it ends?


I guess I neglected to mention: The TBA issue I have is apparently not the typical one, in that nothing will populated the guide - restart, or an hour's worth of various other things suggested by, and sent over the wire by, Tivo tech support.

So for me, it's not an annoyance, that Tivo is as good as bricked for all practical considerations.

2 Premiers, both running V 20.7.1.RC2-01-2-746 (as of 8-23-17). 1 with Lifetime that has constant TBA on all channels, 1 without Lifetime that's working fine.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

ramatsu said:


> I guess I neglected to mention: The TBA issue I have is apparently not the typical one....


Your issue does sound different than the one being discussed in this thread. Does your TiVo connect successfully to the Mothership? Does this Lifetime unit show on the System Information screen that it actually has Lifetime? Did you start out fresh with Guided Setup, and confirm the proper zipcode and channel lineup?


----------



## ramatsu (Apr 1, 2003)

Update first: I just did the 20.7.2 update successfully (white highlights in the menus instead of yellow), but no change to the TBA issue. I reconnected and restarted but still no love. But all the answers below are from tests before the update.



WS65711 said:


> Does your TiVo connect successfully to the Mothership?


Yes, though interestingly when the support rep tried to push updates to the box, that didn't work and I had to initiate them on my end.



WS65711 said:


> Does this Lifetime unit show on the System Information screen that it actually has Lifetime?


Yep!



WS65711 said:


> Did you start out fresh with Guided Setup, and confirm the proper zipcode and channel lineup?


I hadn't tried this yet because a) I read someone advise against it, and b) figured that the tech support rep trying to push updates and solve the issue would have proposed that before the more drastic actions she was trying.

Since I'm still stuck, I guess I will try it. There's also a complete system wipe (which would require a Guided Setup, but is maybe more drastic?); Is it safe to assume there's nothing I can do on my end that would erase the Lifetime status from the machine, though?

Thanks!


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

ramatsu said:


> I hadn't tried this yet because a) I read someone advise against it, and b) figured that the tech support rep trying to push updates and solve the issue would have proposed that before the more drastic actions she was trying.
> Since I'm still stuck, I guess I will try it. There's also a complete system wipe (which would require a Guided Setup, but is maybe more drastic?); Is it safe to assume there's nothing I can do on my end that would erase the Lifetime status from the machine, though?


I don't think that anything you can do would wipe out the Lifetime status, but maybe someone else would know for sure. The Guided Setup would certainly be the thing to try first at this point. Then the system wipe if necessary (and someone else confirms it's ok to do). If none of that works, you might have to confirm that your router is not blocking something to the IP address used by that particular TiVo unit.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Hallelujah!!! I guess we can turn the lights out on this thread... for now. 
My internet service was restored around midday today. When I got home from my office TiVo3 had downloaded the update and was pending a 2:00am restart. I went to Help/Restart and gave the now familiar three-thumbs-down salute and it is in the process of installing the update as I type this. I forced connections on the other 3 units, and they have downloaded and are updating now also.
Since I know I was the last person scheduled by Rovi to receive the update, I guess we can go ahead and close this thread now . . .


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I really hope this fixes the problem. You guys have the patience of Job. 8 months! We should call it the Job fix.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

NorthAlabama said:


> yes, repeat guided setup, choose "cable only" when the options are given.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mattyro7878 said:


> Thank you kindly.


gladly, hope it helps!


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> I really hope this fixes the problem. You guys have the patience of Job. 8 months! We should call it the Job fix.


*Problem is... I now have a lingering OCD . . .
I continue to walk around the house randomly turning on TV's..
And then frantically pressing the Guide button on the TiVo remote . . .*


----------



## Loren Lewis (Aug 18, 2017)

I'm on V. 20.7.2.RC24-01-2-746 and it seems stable now. I haven't been documenting every time I check and I don't remember when I last had a Program Guide issue, but it's been working for at least a week and that's a new record over here.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Loren Lewis said:


> I'm on V. 20.7.2.RC24-01-2-746 and it seems stable now. I haven't been documenting every time I check and I don't remember when I last had a Program Guide issue, but it's been working for at least a week and that's a new record over here.


So far so good here. I'm only 5 days since receiving the update. But with four Premiers that equals 20 "TiVo-Days", or almost 3 "TiVo-Weeks". 
But I must keep in mind that prior to May 8th I had gone for almost 7 weeks without having a full TBA condition on any of my Premiers. Seven weeks times 4 Premiers equals 28 "TiVo-Weeks"... which is over 6 "Tivo-Months".
So I'm not feeling really comfortable quite yet . . .


----------



## Loren Lewis (Aug 18, 2017)

WS65711 said:


> So far so good here. I'm only 5 days since receiving the update. But with four Premiers that equals 20 "TiVo-Days", or almost 3 "TiVo-Weeks".
> But I must keep in mind that prior to May 8th I had gone for almost 7 weeks without having a full TBA condition on any of my Premiers. Seven weeks times 4 Premiers equals 28 "TiVo-Weeks"... which is over 6 "Tivo-Months".
> So I'm not feeling really comfortable quite yet . . .


I'm not either, but I am more hopeful than I was. For a while I was sure it was a TIVO conspiracy to reduce the number of the lifetime users.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

Both Premieres got the updated software, no problems since the update. Since the separate machines both seemed to have a positive response to the new software, I am going to call it fixed!!!! Hopefully.


----------



## skierrob (Jun 8, 2009)

After complaining about not getting the software update and this continuing to affect me, I asked for a free Bolt and to have my lifetime service moved to it. Initially, was given an offer to get a 500GB refurbished Bolt for $99 with all-in service for $399. I said no, and told them that was unacceptable. After more back and forth, I was given an offer I couldn't refuse: Pay $99 for a 500GB refurbished bolt, and $199 for All In Service. I accepted the offer, especially since they left me keep the Lifetime service on my Tivo Premiere.
Of course, about 48 hours later, I finally got the software update on the Premiere.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

skierrob said:


> After complaining about not getting the software update and this continuing to affect me, I asked for a free Bolt and to have my lifetime service moved to it. Initially, was given an offer to get a 500GB refurbished Bolt for $99 with all-in service for $399. I said no, and told them that was unacceptable. After more back and forth, I was given an offer I couldn't refuse: Pay $99 for a 500GB refurbished bolt, and $199 for All In Service. I accepted the offer, especially since they left me keep the Lifetime service on my Tivo Premiere.
> Of course, about 48 hours later, I finally got the software update on the Premiere.


Good job.


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

shwru980r said:


> Good job.


Excellent you could teach President Trump about "the art of the deal"


----------



## LT2211 (Jul 22, 2017)

Loren Lewis said:


> I'm on V. 20.7.2.RC24-01-2-746 and it seems stable now. I haven't been documenting every time I check and I don't remember when I last had a Program Guide issue, but it's been working for at least a week and that's a new record over here.


Same here both Premiere's running great for several weeks.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

unitron said:


> "Took nearly 60 days to solve this problem."
> 
> I'd say they own you a 2 month refund since the service wasn't available.


I just receive a jumble if guide data. Oh I get Dallas ok, but I also get Tyler data, well over 100 miles away. Don't actually receive the channels, but get the data and channels show up in all channels.

Sent from my SM-T817P using Tapatalk


----------



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

I have had the update for 4 weeks now and have not had a single guide failure! Think it's safe to say the update fixes it.


----------



## randywalters (Oct 21, 2003)

It's been 41 days since i got the software update (on 7/28) and so far i haven't gotten any more TBAs. 
My last TBA (#18) was on 7/26. I'm fairly confident that they fixed the issue....


.


----------



## zoomzoom71 (Sep 7, 2013)

zoomzoom71 said:


> Now that I've gone thru the guided setup again to remove Antenna channels, then rebooted, I've gotten past 3 days and still have a working guide. Hope this lasts!


Too lazy to count the number of days, but I've had no further TBA issues since removing OTA channels.


----------



## WS65711 (Feb 16, 2017)

Still glad to report all is still good here. It's 30 days since I received the update. With four Premiers that's 120 "TiVo-Days", or more than sixteen and a half "TiVo-Weeks". I'm now over four "Tivo-Months" with no TBA . . . 

I'm happy to see that no one else has reported any relapse of the TBA disease after receiving the update immunization...


----------



## erb2000 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi,
I just installed my backup TiVo Premier that hadn't been used since (you guessed it) 2017. Switched the cable card, paired it (PIA), and now have TBA. The software version is 20.7.4d. I cleared the program information and to do list. I restarted 10 times. I forced a network connection five times. I'm waiting for the VCM connection time, but I doubt that will help. The only thing I haven't tried yet is Guided Setup because that's no fun. I'm hoping for other suggestions before I do it. Thanks.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Give tivo some time to get program data and index it.
My experience: more channels selected more time will be needed to gather and sort data.
After a recent recovery from a hdd failure it took my S3 2 days to get all the data...


----------



## erb2000 (Jan 6, 2005)

Thank you, I love that advice and often give it myself: "Do nothing!" It sure beats guided setup. Is there any way to tell it is indexing? The status says "Indexing: Sunday October 31, 2021, 9:32am". I take that to mean the last time it completed indexing. Also, the service connection runs very quickly. I would expect the "loading info" step to take awhile.


----------



## erb2000 (Jan 6, 2005)

erb2000 said:


> Thank you, I love that advice and often give it myself: "Do nothing!" It sure beats guided setup. Is there any way to tell it is indexing? The status says "Indexing: Sunday October 31, 2021, 9:32am". I take that to mean the last time it completed indexing. Also, the service connection runs very quickly. I would expect the "loading info" step to take awhile.


OK, I did nothing for two days and it's still TBD. So I ran guided setup and now it's fine. And it wasn't as bad an experience as I thought it would be.


----------

